# ¿Que es un transformador dicro?



## zgouki (Abr 21, 2008)

Que tal amigos de foros de electronica. Les cuento mi problema: estoy construyendo un circuito que necesita por lo menos 4 amperes de corriente para que funcione, y investigando por la web quería hacerme de un transformador el cual pudiera brindarme ese amperaje. Como soy de rosario, no tengo muchas opciones en cuanto a lugares para conseguir este elemento (es primordial el precio del transformador, debe ser lo mas barato posible pero que funcione).
Investigando en la web di con este sitio, y en particular con este transformador:
http://cablecord.com.ar/detalle.php?id=1170

Ahora bien, yo he buscado en google y no pude encontrar que rayos es un _Transformador dicro de 50W_... por lo tanto tuve que caer en mi querido y amdo foro de electronicos   . La pregunta es con el sentido de saber si puedo/debo comprar este transformador (que no especifica el voltaje, quizas sea un dato ovbio pero para mi no  ) para poder hacer mi fuente de alimnetación rectificada en 12V....
Espero sus respuestas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 21, 2008)

Ese es un transformador para DICROICAS, es electronico tira 12v 5amp, alterna, Bueno en realidad no se bien si es alterna, pero continua no es. Ahora para usarlo en alguna aplicacion esta bueno, porque no pesan nada habria que ver a que frecuencia trabaja, y como es la onda de salida, seguramente habra que recificarlo con un solo diodo y no con un puente. Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Abr 21, 2008)

> habria que ver a que frecuencia trabaja, y como es la onda de salida, seguramente habra que recificarlo con un solo diodo y no con un puente.



Gracias por tu respuesta!  Ahora, con respecto a lo que me comentaste arriba... como averiguo la frecuencia en la cual trabaja? Como se si lo debo rectificar con un solo diodo o con un puente? (quizas una simple respuesta sea "compra el transformador y fijate", jeje  )Has utilizado ya esta fuente para alguna aplicacion?
Espero tus respuestas! 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Romero (Abr 21, 2008)

Hola zgouki, los llamados "transformadores dicroicos" no son otra cosa que fuentes en modo conmutado pero auto-oscilantes; es decir oscilan por saturacion del nucleo de ferrita y estan en el rango de 30 a 50KHz. 
Su voltaje de salida es una señal alterna (por decirlo asi: cuadrada onda completa); por lo tanto si se puede porner un diodo puente en la salida pero un fast recorvery o de alta velocidad.
La regulacion del voltaje no es muy buena (-/+15% aprox) y sin supresion de ruidos, por eso no es recomendable usarlas en cktos sensibles a esto como un amplificador por ejm.
La frecuencia de oscilacion del ckto depende de la carga, a mayor carga menor frecuencia y a menor carga mayor frecuencia. En si estos cktos estan diseñados para alimentar una carga resistiva y de potencia constante, la variar el consumo en la carga se varia todo el regimen para el cual fue diseñado y tienden a calentar mas.
Te dejo un esquema para que lo revises:


----------



## zopilote (Abr 21, 2008)

Fuente pequeña barata lo que no se puede pedir de ellas es una regulación excelente ni que se
quede fria. Pero es tu iniciación hacia cosas más serias, suerte.


----------



## zgouki (Abr 22, 2008)

OK muchas gracias por sus respuestas!  
De todos modos mucho no entendi   , jeje, me falta bastante que aprender.
Yo les cuento para que necesito esta fuente, y uds. me dirán si es factible usarla o compro otra:
necesito alimentar un circuito de 300 leds que mas o menos consumen unos 4A. Creo que si transformadorrmo la AC en DC no habría problema, necesitaría 12V DC (uds. me dirán si es posible). Si es posible, además necesito si o si una salida de +5Vcc regulada para alimentar la lógica del circuito.
En resumen: 
1) necesito rectificar la AC en DC y que sean 12V DC (no necesitaría regulación)
2) además de lo anterior, necesito una salida (estoy pensando en el LM7805) de +5Vcc para la lógica del circuito (esta sí regulada).

Espero sus respuestas. Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 22, 2008)

si yo creo que no vas a tener problemas.


----------



## Juan Romero (Abr 22, 2008)

Asi es, para esa aplicacion esta muy bien esa fuente, funcionara de maravilla.
Suerte.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2008)

Un detallito... normalmente, con un transformador de 12v/5a en un simple corto obtenemos un chispaso y un enchapado... el transformador se pone a vibrar y se calienta hasta quemar el esmalte del bobinado del secundario... muriendo ahí.

Con estos transformadores electrónicos, en un corto, por más breve que sea, obtendremos un fogonazo, se quemará el circuito impreso, algunos componentes y saltará la llave térmica. Si rezamos un poco no habrá mucho daño en lo que le hayamos conectado...

Esta bueno, pero hay que tomar todas las precauciones. Además, es barato!


----------



## Gabf (Abr 22, 2008)

a ese precio podes comprar una fuente de computadora vieja ... que te entrega mas de 4 amperes en 12 v


----------



## zgouki (Abr 23, 2008)

(Si, yo quería trabajar con esas fuentes pero no las consigo por ningún lado , salvo que algun alma caritativa las deje tirada en la via pública!   (me salio el basurero,jeje) 
Bueno, entonces se puede utilizar esta fuente para lo que necesito, eso sí...con extrema precaución (cero cortos).
Ahora, si alguien puede facilitarme el circuito el cual me entregue 12V sin regular y los +5Vcc regulados les estaría muy agradecido (tengo una idea pero nose si esta bien o no).
Cualquier cosa nos encontramos aqui .
Saludos y gracias por su atención!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2008)

A este transformador, simplemente ponele un 7805 a la salida y ahí tenes los +5v regulados que buscas.

Hablando de cirujear... es buena costumbre pasear por donde hay oficinas administrativas, casas de computadoras, etc... una vez rescaté de la vereda dos 386 completitas y en una casa de computadoras una caja con 'basura'... digamos... muchos módulos de memoria sim72, pc100, microprocesadores para socket3, lectoras de cdrom, etc...

LA BASURA DE UNOS ES EL TESORO DE OTROS!

Así que ya saben... a poner la cara dura como piedra y a cirujear se ha dicho!

Tambien revisen los remates en mercado libre y deremate... suelen haber cosas interesantes casi regaladas.


----------



## zgouki (Abr 28, 2008)

> A este transformador, simplemente ponele un 7805 a la salida y ahí tenes los +5v regulados que buscas.



OK amigos, pero no era necesario además del 7805 colocar algunos diodos rectificadores y uno que otro capacitor para filtrar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2008)

Averigua en Rosario por un transformador toroidal para dicroica, este lo rectificas , filtras y regulas y tienes tu fuente.
El costo no de debe ser mucho, ya que es un producto masivo, averigua en casas de electricidad y/o iluminacion.

Si no lo encuentras vemos que hacer

Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Abr 30, 2008)

OK y gracias por la respuesta. Una pregunta: el transformador del link que puse en la primera página de este post, no sirve?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Te puede servir, la recomendacion fue por el tema de interferencias y mala regulacion.

Habria que conseguir 1 y probarlo, esa es la unica verdad


Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Abr 30, 2008)

*Ultimate question for this post (until I compre el transformador y diga que tal es   ):* Para rectificarlo,filtrarlo y regularlo utilizo la disposición y los valores de los elementos (capacitores y diodos) de este link (que ya me lo habias pasado vos en otra ocasión):  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-reloj-digital-cuenta-regresiva-8874/

Espero tu "Ultimate reply", jeje (que manera de decir p...deces ops:     )
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Tema gran tema si compraste el transformador electronico:
Los diodos para rectificar la salida del transformador para dicroicas deben ser de alta recuperacion (Frecuencia) o tipo  schottky ya que van a trabajar en una frecuencia alta, los diodos comunes no te serviran.


----------



## zgouki (May 5, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta y perdon por no contestar antes!
Todavia no compre el transformador, asiq no hay drama.
Aguante Wikipedia!!!  (me ayuda a disminuir un poco mi ignorancia)= http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Schottky
OK, entendi para que necesito estos diodos y no los comunes....ahora bien, los demás elementos (capacitores y demás) son los mismos? 
Ah!, casi me olvidaba: sobre los diodos Schottky...como los pido? algún código en particular, voltaje, etc.? O voy a la casa de electronica y digo: "dame un diodo Schottky, loco" jaja  .
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2008)

No conosco cuanta confianza tienes con "el de la Electronica", yo no le diria "Loco"

Pide un diodo Schottky para 200V 3A


----------



## zgouki (May 6, 2008)

jaja  , lo de loco es solo una forma de decir...
Bien, entonces pido ese diodo...pero solo uno pido? porque yo he visto que para rectificar a unda completa se necesitan 4 o algo asi (no me quiero hacer el sabiondo porque no lo soy).
Ademas, no son necesarios otros componentes como capacitores ceramicos, electroliticos, etc.?
Disculpa si te genero algun problema, pasa que sos el unico que me responde  
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Necesitas 4 (Onda completa) y consigues unos 18VCC y unos 4A de capacidad de corriente

¿ Que consumo tendra el transformador ? o ¿ Que caranchos querias alimentar ?


----------



## zgouki (May 7, 2008)

Recuerdas el reloj de 24 segundos?   Bueno, ahora estoy construyendo uno similar, pero que sirve para contar el tiempo de juego total (osea 10:00, minutos y segundos--->total= 1 display de 4 digitos de 70 leds c/digito, sin contar los puntitos de separación que hay entre los segundos y los minutos). Serian entonces 300 leds aproximadamente a 10 miliamperes c/u = 3A (sin contar la logica, ponele unos 500 mA)
Si el transformador me da unos 4A y 18 volts estariamos bien, no? Ademas, al ser 18 volts sulucionariamos el tema del fucking efecto joule :x ! (creo, vos me diras si estoy en lo correcto). Acuerdate que debo colocar el circuito logico, junto con los botones de control y la fuente, en el medio de la cancha, y el display de 4 digitos en la punta de la cancha. Osea una distancia de 40 metros aproximadamente de cables que deben entragar 4A. 
Este tema del voltaje y el consumo siempre me trae complicaciones; es que tengo miedo de volar toda la línea!  
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

¿ Estas haciendo los display gigantes del post ?

Si el consumo fuera de 3A y el transformador te da 4 estas muy bien, ademas con 17-18V de alimentacion llegara a los display suficiente tension como para que enciendan bien

¿ Que tiene que ver el Sr. Joule en todo esto ?


----------



## zgouki (May 7, 2008)

> ¿ Que tiene que ver el Sr. Joule en todo esto ?


No recuerdas lo que me habia comentado un amigo, que si habia poca tensión los 4A se iban a disipar en calor atraves de los 40 metros de cable, obteniendose al final mucho menos amperaje? No era asi? Si no era asi, mejor.  
OK, entonces ves factible el proyecto con esta fuente...seguro que no hace falta algun capacitor o algo así además de los diodos schottky? 
Ten en cuenta que además de los displays alimento la logica CMOS o TTL del circuito (5 Vcc regulados)
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

Si, por supuesto que faltan cosas, pero lo principal son los diodos rapidos y el transformador electronico, a eso le debes agregar un par de capacitores electroliticos de 2200 uF 25V y 1 ceramico de 100 nF 50V

Hay una forma de evitar disipar calor en el cable hasta el display, y es poner la fuente en el techo junto a los display y mandar por cable tipo telefonico las señales de control, estas señales no transmiten corriente asi que no se disipa nada

Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola 

ya que estamos con el tema de los transformadores para DICROICA 

ya dijeron que los transformadores electrónicos *no son recomendables para amplificador*

pero que pasa con los transformadores bobinados  
como este de la foto son mucho mas económicos que los comunes y en mi ciudad fácil de conseguir

me podrían decir si estos son recomendables para que alimente mi potencia?  
$26 el dicro (12V 4A) $68 el común (12V 2A)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 19, 2009)

yo creo que es lo mismo... si al final vas a tener que poner una etapa para filtrar y estabilizar. De ultima $26 no duelen tanto como $68 y para algo màs lo vas a usar... sino, pedí una nota de crédito jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> pero que pasa con los transformadores bobinados
> como este de la foto son mucho mas económicos que los comunes y en mi ciudad fácil de conseguir
> 
> me podrían decir si estos son recomendables para que alimente mi potencia?
> $26 el dicro (12V 4A) $68 el común (12V 2A)



Esos transformadores andan de primera, asumiendo que sabés como montarlos en el gabinete...por que vibran un montón bajo carga y si no los ponés bien fijos (que ya es dificil por que no tienen con que sujetarlos) vas a tener un monton de ruido mecánico. Por lo demás andan muy bien.
Los dos amplificador que puse en el post de "amplificador hechos en casa" (o algo así) usan esos transformadores bobinados para dicroicas y funcionan sin ningun problema.

En cuanto al precio, $26 para 12V/4A me parece medio mucho...la ultima que vez que averigué en San Juan, valían como $16 cada uno. Buscate otro proveedor...

Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 19, 2009)

Gracias por contestar

al fin solucione mi problema de transformadores    
solo que ahora espero no tener problemas al hacer la fuente simétrica sin derivación central


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por contestar
> 
> al fin solucione mi problema de transformadores
> solo que ahora espero no tener problemas al hacer la fuente simétrica sin derivación central



Esa fuente es es un cuento. Al precio de los transformadores de dicroica, comprá dos de ellos, ponelos en serie y ya tenes una fuente de doble polaridad. Eso es lo que yo hice en el amplificador de 40+40 watts.
Si no...te vas a gastar en capacitores lo mismo que el transformador y no vas a tener la misma performance.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 19, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> MasterofPupets dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amén!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 19, 2009)

chanfle
No me había dado cuenta de que se podía hacer eso

Gracias compañeros , mañana me compro los transformadores y me armo la fuente


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Esos transformadores andan de primera........


Agrego otra cualidad, están fabricados para trabajar *siempre a máxima corriente*, calientan tal vez larguen algo de olor pero funcionan y son confiables.
Si quieres mas confiabilidad y calidad de funcionamiento busca los mismos transformadores pero toroidales, son mas caros pero no vibran ni tiene pérdidas de campo magnético que afecten a equipos de audio.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2009)

los de dicro electromecanicos son una maza y muy baratos por ser de fabricacion masiva, no vibran nada , salvo que el nucleo lo hayan pegado con moco (hay) .

me pueden aclarar :
al final los electronicos NO los usaron ? no ?
por que lei mas atras que fogonazo les decia de usar diodos chicle o algo asi   , pero yo una vez me puse con uno electronico , con un diodo y un C para filtrar y lo queme al toque, luego me avive que un C de los que solemos usar tiene una Xc muy inadecuada para las altas frecuencias con las que trabaja ese transformador .
Se dio cuenta de mi error y se autodestruyo de pura bronca.

en fin, teoria para usar LOS ELECTRONICOS sin seguir quemandolos en el intento me encantaria leer .

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 20, 2009)

Se que lo que me recomienda el compañero ezavalla es lo optimo, pero por tema de costo
y escasez de dinero  
Podría utilizar este doblador de tensión para alimentar un tda2040?
Es que no consigo los Transf. por menos de $25


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2009)

Con 4 toroidales de dicroica apilados elegantemente (separadores, disco y varilla roscada) armé hace años la fuente de una potencia. Quedó re buena!

Los transformadores electrónicos, con un solo díodo y capacitor, no andan lo mismo conectados para un lado que de otro. Me daban incluso distinta tensión.
Con 4 díodos no los probé nunca, ya lo voy poniendo sobre la mesa !
OJO no tienen protección contra sobrecargas.

Fernando b probá un inductorcito entre los díodos y el capacitor. 

Yo una vez me confundí de díodo, que no era rápido. . .  bah. . .  ni siquiera ligerito era jeje, quedó el borax del capacitor pegado al techo jajajaja. 

¡Cohete barato si lo hay!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Agrego otra cualidad, están fabricados para trabajar *siempre a máxima corriente*, calientan tal vez larguen algo de olor pero funcionan y son confiables.



Seeee!!! es verdad....*calientan bastante, aún a baja carga*, pero parece que no tiene ningún efecto sobre el transformador, por que sigue andando igual de bien. Hay que tener cuidado al trabajarlos a plena carga, por que la tensión de salida no cae tan estrepitosamente como los transformadores comunes. En mis ensayos previos, los transformadores que usé entregaban 13.2 Volts en vacío y caían a 10.3 volts a plena carga (bue, no tan plena, eran 4.5 amperes con un foco que tenía por ahí). Esto es muy bueno para un transformador de ese precio....



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres mas confiabilidad y calidad de funcionamiento busca los mismos transformadores pero toroidales, son mas caros pero no vibran ni tiene pérdidas de campo magnético que afecten a equipos de audio.



Esa es otra muy buena idea, pero en San Juan hace tiempo que desaparecieron los toroidales, y valían como cuatro veces mas caro que los EI.

También hay que tener cuidado con el campo disperso, tal como dice Fogonazo, por que tienen bastante. La solución es simple...no pongas el amplificador o el pre a menos de 10cm de distancia (o un poquito menos) del transformador. Y mientras mas ganancia tenga alguno de ellos, mas lejos tenes que ponerlo.



			
				MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Podría utilizar este doblador de tensión para alimentar un tda2040?
> Es que no consigo los Transf. por menos de $25



De poder usarlo...se puede, pero a potencias de salida elevadas vas a tener problemas de ripple y es probable que escuches un zumbido bastante fuerte. Vas a tener que usar un filtro RC luego del primer par de capacitores, pero aún así es posible que tengas problemas. Insisto, comprá otro transformador y ponelo en serie, que te va a dar 5 amperes por cada rama y con eso alimentas sin problemas un amplificador estereo con dos etapas con TDA2040 en puente (es lo que yo hice). Cincuenta mangos por un transformador de 120 watts es una verdadera bicoca y no arriesgás el sonido del amplificador. Si no vas a usar el 2040 en puente, podés arriesgarte al doblador, pero vas a tener que ensayarlo en forma seria para asegurarte que la performance te satisface.

Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 20, 2009)

Se me hace que hoy no voy a come por comprar los transformadores jaja
Gracias compañeros por desburrarme


----------



## zgouki (Mar 20, 2009)

Gente ya que resucitaron este post (y tmb las ganas mias de hacer una fuente decente con estos transformadores  ) me puse a investigar y consegui esta página de una empresa argentina que hace transformadores para dicroicas (y que tiene distribuidores en varios puntos del país): http://www.eltargentina.com/index2.php
En esa misma página, pero siguiendo este link http://www.eltargentina.com/producto_transformador.php tienen los 2 tipos de transformadores que comercializan, pueden ver las imagenes y hasta pueden descargarce las especificaciones tecnicas en pdf.









Ahora bien, teniendo estos datos: cual de los 2 tipos conviene comprar para hacer una fuente de 5V 1,5A (con un LM317 ajustado a 5V)?  Que elementos mas (diodos ultrarapidos, caps, etc) habría q comprar? 
Mi idea es la siguiente: poder hacer los esquematicos de una fuente alternativa a las de PC que le puede llegar a servir a todos para sus experimentos electronicos.
Cuento con su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## zgouki (Mar 22, 2009)

Bueno gente. Sigo investigando en la web sobre el tema. No hay muchos datos que digamos. De todos modos, me tope con esta página que (hasta donde yo entiendo, porq esta en ingles :S) habla de como usar uno de estos transformadores electronicos con núcleo toroidal como fuente para un amplificador de tubo.







http://www.qrp4u.de/docs/en/tube_smps/index.htm

En la página tambien hay un circuito y un listado de componentes para poder realizar una fuente de +6,3V 50/60W (la verdad q nose porq esta tension de salida, si alguien puede explicar...)
Tambien se menciona la posible utilización de un regulador LM317 (pero lamentablemente no esta el circuito  )
Bueno, dejo el link para alguien con mas conocimientos en el tema (y de ingles tmb ops: ) explique y le sea util a todos.
Saludos.

P.D: tambien encontre esta información relacionada (lo extraje de otro foro, cualquier cosa si esta mal q lo ponga, me avisan):
_"... Si se trata de un transformador de dicróicas, la salida es de 12 volt de corriente alterna de alta frecuencia (33Khz)... Usá diodos rectificadores de alta frecuencia (1N5823), no uses un puente integrado, porque no sirven para esa frecuencia. Usá 4 capacitores de 220uF/25 volts en paralelo (para que toleren esa alta frecuencia... No los sustituyas por 1 sólo capacitor de valor equivalente, porque no soportaría rectificar esa alta frecuencia durante mucho tiempo. El puente rectificador tiene que ser de onda completa. Sino, puede que el transformador de dicróicas no opere bien, e incluso se queme. Por último, colocá en paralelo con la salida del transformador (o sea, en paralelo con la ENTRADA del puente rectificador) un capacitor de 100nF (cerámico) para que actúe de carga fantasma y hag que el transformador electrónico de dicróicas no decida apagarse sólo..."
_


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 22, 2009)

Para hacer andar una de esas fuentecitas de dicróica, podés usar un rectificador de onda completa con diodos 1n5822, y 3 capacitores de 100u/25v en paralelo. Además, y para que la fuente se mantenga funcionando, tenés que asegurar que la fuente SIEMPRE tiene carga, porque sino, la fuente de dicróica deja de funcionar. Para eso, te recomiendo poner un capacitor cerámico de 10n DIRECTAMENTE a la salida de la fuente de dicróica, es decir, en la parte de alterna, para que genere algo de consumo. Con eso funcionará fantástico.

Saludos!


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 22, 2009)

Es decir, desde la salida de la fuente de dicróica, directamente un capacitor de 10n, luego el rectificador de onda completa, y a la salida del rectificador, los 3 capacitores de 100u/25v


----------



## zgouki (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Hice el circuito con los datos que pusiste y que obtuve de internet...y aqui esta. Le agregue la etapa del LM317 para obtener una fuente regulable (en mi caso yo necesito una fuente de 5V 1,5A).
Por favor, pido opiniones y comentarios de si esta bien o no el circuito, y cualquier modificación que deba hacer me la comunican. Es que quiero asegurarme de todo antes de probar algo que posiblemente estalle...  
Saludos y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> ... pido opiniones y comentarios de si esta bien o no el circuito, y cualquier modificación que deba hacer me la comunican. Es que quiero asegurarme de todo antes de probar algo que posiblemente estalle...
> Saludos y espero sus respuestas.


1) 100nF como carga me parece mucho.
2) Yo agregaría 2 cerámicos de 100nF a la salida del puente rectificador en paralelo con los electrolíticos.
3) El esquema esta bien.
4) Si no explota no es divertido.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 23, 2009)

De acuerdo con Fogonazo en todo salvo:
1) Las resistencias del LM317 forman un "bleeder" mas que suficiente para mantener funcionando el autooscilante.
2) Con 1 solo cerámico del valor mas grande que consigas es suficiente para que no se sequen los electrolíticos, yo pondría un tantalio de 10µF, o nada, así me seguro un service cada 3 años.
5) Tenes 5A disponibles y usas solo 1.5A, si esto es permanente recuerda que los capacitores están dimensionados para 5A al pedo.
6) El LM317 va a requerir disipador


----------



## zgouki (Mar 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> zgouki dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                   
 De todos modos es mas divertido ver cuando explota lejos de tu cara y no cerca...y ademas si explota y es algo caro NO ES DIVERTIDO 
Bueno, ahi hice las modificaciones....alguna explicacion que justifique a estas? (para saber nomas )
Lo demas esta todo OK? (no lo puedo creer ) Esta fuente me dara los tan ansiados 5Vcc 1,5A ? 






AH! y lo mas importante.....ME GARANTIZAS 0% DE EXPLOCIONES (o fugas radioactivas o algo por el estilo ) !?!?!?
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Mar 23, 2009)

Amigo Nilfred recien leo tu respuesta, y ya habia posteado la imagen anterior....ME recomiendas reemplazar los 2 ceramicos de 100nF por uno de mayor valor ? Que valor? Uno de tantalio de 10uF? 
No entendi la parte de "10uF, o nada"....
Si es para usar solo 1,5 A o 2A...que caps debo comprar en vez de los de 220uF/25V ? (yo habia pensado q esos caps eran de esas dimensiones por la frecuencia de salida del transformador electronico 30-50Khz...)
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

La idea de "Nilfred" es colocar un capacitor de tantalio en reemplazo de los electrolíticos que a la larga se secan (El electrólito) y pierden sus cualidades (Se degradan)
Como la frecuencia de operación es alta con 10µ alcanza. (Yo opino 20µ)
Los capacitores de tantalio poseen superiores características que los electrolíticos y no se secan.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 23, 2009)

La última vez que vi que sugerían capacitores eran 3 de 100µF, saque cuentas y me daba 3% de rizado a 4A suponiendo que la frecuencia es 33kHz la cuál se duplica en el puente completo.

¿Y porque 3 de 100µF y no 1 de 330µF? Pasa que el electrolítico tiene mucha ESR y en paralelo se reduce, el cerámico en cambio no tiene casi nada de ESR por eso no le veo sentido alguno a poner 2 cerámicos en paralelo.

Siendo la corriente tan solo 1.5A los capacitores pueden ser 3 de 33µF×25v para un rizado del 3%

Ahora ya que son tan chicos los capacitores, vale usar tantalio para asegurar una operación libre de mantenimiento. Dicho sea de paso, si ganas plata con el mantenimiento es mejor para vos que se funda algo conocido de vez en cuando, a eso me refería con no poner nada.

En ese momento no me di cuenta que con 1 solo tantalio bastaba, yo decía poner un tantalio en vez de los cerámicos y dejar los electrolíticos. Pero ahora Fogonazo me viene a avivar que con 22µF de tantalio tenes un 15% de rizado que son 1,8v en 12v (nada) el LM317 se encarga, máxime si lo que necesitas son 5v.
Si te decidís por la ruta de un único tantalio, de ponele 16v, obligadamente va un zener de 16v. Eso porque el tantalio no sobrevive ni a un solo pico de tensión.

El puente Schottky entonces tampoco hace falta que sea de 5A con 1N5820 (20v 3A) sobra.
El capacitor bleeder a la entrada sacalo pero deja el lugar, yo creo que el LM317 ya es suficiente bleeder.
Con una resistencia de 680Ω en vez del pot tenes 5,15v a la salida del LM317, osea que con un pot de 1k ya estas bien para llegar hasta 6.98v, con un pot de 2k llegas hasta 12,71v, el de 5k sobra por todos lados.
Para que te de exactamente 5v necesitas una resistencia de 655Ω, yo te recomiendo una resistencia de 560Ω y un pot de 200Ω para un ajuste realmente fino de la tensión de salida.


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 24, 2009)

Todo lo que te han dicho está bien. De hecho, yo usaría el último diagrama , tal como lo pusiste... Y si tu idea es sacar %v/1.5A... ¿ No te convendría usar un regulador de 5v 1.5A de entrada, en vez de uno regulable como el LM317 (que también anda pare requiere esas ressitencias al 1% o el pote de calibración ? - Por otro lado, yo SI dejaría el capacitor de 10n de la entrada, porque me ha pasado que hay fuentes que no arrancan o que se paran sin él...


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 24, 2009)

*¡Paren las rotativas!*
Cheeeeeeeeeeee, pero la onda es cuadrada ¿No? Las fórmulas que estoy usando para el capacitor son para senoidal, en definitiva va a ser mas chico el capacitor aún.
Alguien me explica ¿Qué efecto tiene el puente completo sobre la onda cuadrada? No creo que sea como estoy pensando porque entonces prácticamente no haría falta condensador. Y si es de la otra forma que pienso no habría diferencia con usar 1 solo diodo.

Entonces para calcular el condensador necesito el % Duty Cicle ¿Será 50%?


----------



## zgouki (Mar 24, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> *¡Paren las rotativas!*
> Cheeeeeeeeeeee, pero la onda es cuadrada ¿No? Las fórmulas que estoy usando para el capacitor son para senoidal, en definitiva va a ser mas chico el capacitor aún.
> Alguien me explica ¿Qué efecto tiene el puente completo sobre la onda cuadrada? No creo que sea como estoy pensando porque entonces prácticamente no haría falta condensador. Y si es de la otra forma que pienso no habría diferencia con usar 1 solo diodo.
> 
> Entonces para calcular el condensador necesito el % Duty Cicle ¿Será 50%?



Huy Nilfred....me vas a insultar pero no entiendo nada  ops: Si me explicas un poco...como para novato quizas entienda.
Modifique el circuito con lo que vos me recomendaste anteriormente...creo que quedaria asi:





Al zener lo pido asi, no? Osea, pido un zener de 16V....y con esos datos ya me lo dan. Estoy equivocado?

Peguenle una revisada y cualquier error me lo comunican, please.

Ah, y lo otro que queria comentarles: uso el LM317 porq aca en rosario no consigo otro regulador para 5V que no sea el LM7805...  

Saludos y espero sus respuestas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2009)

Cuando rectificas la salida de un transformador normal te da una serie de pulsos de 1/2 seno el otro 1/2 seno invertido






Pero si la salida es una onda cuadrada como la fuente switching del transformador de las dicroicas la salida ya no tiene forma de seno sino de rectángulo, cuando desaparece un rectángulo aparece el siguiente, por lo cual el trabajo del capacitor es mucho menor.

En la imagen en lugar de parecer una señorita con 3 pechos vista desde arriba aparece casi una linea recta

Te comiste un cerámico a la entrada del regulador.

Intenta este: *L7805* Regulador fijo de 5 V 1.5A


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 24, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Huy Nilfred....me vas a insultar pero no entiendo nada  ops: Si me explicas un poco...como para novato quizas entienda.
> Al zener lo pido asi, no? Osea, pido un zener de 16V....y con esos datos ya me lo dan. Estoy equivocado?


Si te fijas lo mio también era un pedido de explicación. ¡Que grande Fogonazo con la explicación, bien ahí!

Al zener lo pedís así nomas y te van a dar el de ½W generalmente un "C16ph" que en realidad es un "BZX79C16 fabricado por Phillips/NXP" otra larga historia... (ReCopla = Recuerdo de Constantinopla) Acordate que es para proteger el tantalio de picos de tensión, pedí primero el tantalio, luego el zener, si no hay zener igual al tantalio, no es para agarrarse la cabeza, 2 voltios mas no le hace nada al tantalio y para abajo podes ir hasta 15v, no es la idea que el zener trabaje constantemente, por eso nomas no te digo 12v.

El tantalio de 10v no te sirve, tiene que ser mayor a 12v. El tantalio *es polarizado*, tiene una L invertida que señala el positivo y un pequeño signo + por si no quedo claro, si lo llegas a poner al revés se incendia. Si embargo en tu dibujo figura como no polarizado.

En la forma que pusiste el cursor del Pot es contra-intuitivo, la idea es que si lo giras en sentido horario la tensión suba y si lo giras en sentido anti-horario la tensión baje, lo mismo cuando lo dibujas, mover el cursor hacia arriba tiene que subir la tensión, salvo que me digas que por la forma que va a quedar montado le vas a entrar a dar desde atrás.

El capacitor cerámico que pusiste a la salida del LM317 va a la entrada, y a la salida alcanza con un electrolítico de 1µF si era de hasta 10µF no te digo nada, de 22µF a 100µF te pregunto que vas a alimentar por las dudas, con 220µF ya no le veo sentido alguno.

Saludos
Firma: Quintín (crítico de cine)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 24, 2009)

llamenmen loco de la limitadora. 

pero yo le pondria un r limitadora antes del zener.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 24, 2009)

@Loco de la limitadora: El zener es un mecanismo de protección de facto para el capacitor de tantalio en conmutadas, no regula nada, normalmente esta al pedo, nunca debería llegarse a esa tensión, si llevase R limitadora ya no cumpliría su función de absorver picos de tensión cortos. ¿A un varistor también le pondrías R limitadora?
Busca ejemplos en google donde se use capacitor de tantalio o desarmá el cargador de tu celular, con suerte a la salida encontras un capacitor de tantalio de 10v en paralelo con un zener de 12v y el cargador es de solo 5.1v 800mA.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhhhh y si proteje un tantalio de 10v porrrqueee pones un zener de 16v, un varistor lleva un fusible.

No sera que el zener es de 12v, para que no destruyas tu celular en caso de algun problema con el circuito. 

saludos


----------



## zgouki (Mar 25, 2009)

Bueno gente este tema esta dando que hablar....MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SUS RESPUESTAS!  
Y tambien gracias por desburrarme. 
Lo de las ondas senoidales ya lo sabia y lo que hacen un puente de diodo de onda completa tambien (generan muchas señoritas vistas desde arriba  )....lo que no sabia era que estos transformadores electronicos proveían AC pero de onda cuadrada  .....tampoco sabia que los caps de tantalio eran polarizados, ya que nunca use uno....pero me tendría que haber imaginado ya que reemplazan a los electroliticos.  

Para Quintin (el critico), he aqui las modificaciones del circuito....que ya estamos en la version 1.9.8 release 2  (si sigo asi me voy a transformar en un licenciado en PaintBrush ):






Bueno...y la pregunta de siempre: *ya estamos?* jeje  
Cualquier modif me la comunican....Y sigan discutiendo que cuanto mas discuten mas aprendemos y me desburran a mi (o me confunden)  
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2009)

disculpa la duda tonta:
vos lo has armado y lo estas probando / verificando ?

o sea ...funciona ?


----------



## zgouki (Mar 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> disculpa la duda tonta:
> vos lo has armado y lo estas probando / verificando ?
> 
> o sea ...funciona ?



La idea es tener el diseño previo y luego comprar los componentes....mas que nada para luego recriminarles a los expertos si algo sale mal  jaja bonito lo mio, no?
Fuera de broma, mis conocimientos en el campo de las fuentes y transformadores son escasos...es por eso que no quiero meter la pata en este parte por 2 razones:
* los circuitos son alimentados por ella (si algo anda mal...chau circuito  )
*se usa 220Vca (algun error y chau yo  )
Hasta ahora lo unico que tengo es el transformador para dicroicas que me salio 11 pesos argentinos   , pero si me confirman el circuito ya hoy estoy comprando los demas componentes   , y por lo tanto la prueba/verificacion práctica se estaria haciendo en estos dias...ovbiamente informaciónrmando TODO en este post.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 25, 2009)

y ..no.......vas mal.........yo NO tengo para nada ese criterio , para nada .

hacer todo un bicho para que luego se queme.

si queres te doy un consejo , hace lo que quieras:

por que no vas primero asegurando etapas, viendo de a poco cada etapa y que funcione.
yo una vez les conte que probe y me fue como el cuque.
y creo que fogonazo me recordo que esta el tema de la XC siempre por ahi.
por eso los valores de C que veo no me gustan , para alta frecuencia puede verse como un corto (CX = 1/wc a 30 Hhz) 
para mi esos 100 uF no van.pero yo leo por que puedo estar equivocado .
lo de mantener al rafo dicro exitado........tampoco me parece necesario, yo los uso y si se quema la carga, o sea la lampara no se estropean ......

asi que creo que lo primero que deberias hacer es porbar solo la fuente , o sea el puente y .algun filtrado .....que no te dire cual seria por que no se .,.......... yo ya queme uno de esos transformadores y me dio bronca.
a mi a simple cuenta me da que se necesita para filtrar con 30 Khz 12v y 1 amper ......1,5 uF .....ponele 4,7 uF .
no mas.
por sea caso de 50v de aislacion .

pero ya le sdigo, me lo tomo con cautela, por que veo que hay muchas diferencias de opinion , estamos teorizando .

yo me preocuparia como primer prueba en solo el puente de diodos y el filtro a ver si sacas algo util, y envitar quemar el transformador que eso lo puedes hacer asi:

cuando analice ahce tiempo este circuito vi que los T de AT. estan en una configuracion muy peligrosa, si la carga se poneen corto los T . se ponen en corto a 220.
asi que una serie vendria bien , no enchufarlo a 220 directo sino que a travez de una lampara de 300 a 500 w por ejemplo , hacer una serie .
si todo esta bien el consumo no sera mucho del lado de 220v , asi que tu lampara de 300w no encendera nada.
pero si por ahi hay un corto o algo anda mal y los T. se ponen en corto  ENTONCES veras que la lampara de 300w se prende al mango .
cortas la energia en seguida y nada se quema.

a pesar de que eso T segun la data soportan 4 o 6 amper no recuerdo , no debes olvidar que trabajan sin disipador , asi que .....en seguida se cagan.

saludos y dale para adelante, MARCA cuando lo que pongas sea circuito PROBADO.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 25, 2009)

Jajaja, espejaste el cursor del pot y la idea era cambiar la conexión del cursor al otro extremo del pot, imaginate que pasa con la resistencia al girar en un sentido y en el otro, es mas intuitivo si al girar en sentido horario aumenta la resistencia.

¿Para que queres 100µF a la salida?

El típico condensador de aluminio electrolítico consta de 2 láminas de aluminio separadas por un dieléctrico de papel. 
De ocurrir un pico de tensión el papel se perfora en un punto poniendo en corto las láminas de aluminio. En menos de 10 segundos las láminas de aluminio también se perforan en el mismo punto debido a la corriente de cortocircuito *regenerando* la función del condensador, ya que donde no existe dieléctrico ahora tampoco hay lámina conductiva.
El condensador de tantalio carece de esa función regenerativa, si recibe un pico de tensión el dieléctrico se perfora quedando en corto para siempre o lo que es lo mismo, combustión espontánea y diversión para toda la familia.
El zener de 500mW no te va a proteger el celular de un lazo abierto, ni tampoco al condensador que protege. Solo esta para inesperados picos de tensión esporádicos de origen cósmico.
Hace un par de años vi que salieron unos capacitores de tantalio supuestamente regenerativos, hasta ahora no vi ninguno por acá.


----------



## zgouki (Mar 25, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, espejaste el cursor del pot y la idea era cambiar la conexión del cursor al otro extremo del pot, imaginate que pasa con la resistencia al girar en un sentido y en el otro, es mas intuitivo si al girar en sentido horario aumenta la resistencia.
> 
> ¿Para que queres 100µF a la salida?
> 
> ...



Vamos por partes:
1) Lo del pot....perdon, fue cualquiera....sucede que no te habia entendido del todo....pero bue, eso se puede dejar asi.
2) Para que puse 100uF? Porq quiero ser previsor... osea, tu que me recomiendas? Yo me tiraría por lo mas seguro...
3) Sobre la protección....ok, asumire riesgos (ya habia oido que hay que tener cuidado en cortos con esta clase de transformadores)

Lo que quiero alimentar con esta fuente es lo siguiente: 
Un cartel de leds, el cual presenta una lógica con PIC (por eso necesito 5V regulados) y que consume, dependiendo de cuantos leds se enciendan en c/momento, un maximo de 1,2 Amperes (por eso queria una fuente de 1,5A). He aqui lo que voy a conectarle a esta fuente. Uds. sabran recomendarme.
Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 25, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> 2) Para que puse 100uF? Porq quiero ser previsor... osea, tu que me recomiendas? Yo me tiraría por lo mas seguro...


Te recomiendo que leas ESTO.


----------



## zgouki (Mar 25, 2009)

Bueno por lo que entendi, ese cap electrolítico se coloca a la salida para mejorar la respuesta transitoria, y cuanto mas grande el valor mejor respuesta...ahora nose que es transitoria   ops: ....ya estoy averiguando.
Lo otro que quería consultar antes de conectar algo es si *hay algún tipo de problema si el transformador electronico es DIMERIZABLE*, ya que este es el que consegui.
Saludos y ya creo q esta cocinado el pollo....


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 26, 2009)

2 consejos... Olvidate del tantalio y del Zener. Colocá un capacitor de 470u/25v (o más grande aún) y uno de 100n cerámico en paralelo. Tenés que saber una cosa: Todo lo que te han dicho sería correcto SI la onda cuadrada que tira el transformador de dicróica tuviera una tensi9ón estable pico a pico, pero eso no es cierto. Si mirás atentamente el diagrama de uno de esos transformadores (attacheado, así no me preguntan), vas a ver que rectifican los 220vac con un puente completo de diodos, pero NO TIENE un capacitor de filtro (o tiene uno muy pequeño, no significativo)... En realidad, la tensión de continua que hay disponible para generar la tensión cuadrada de alta frecuencia que se inyecta al transformador de ferrite, es una tensión alterna rectificada. Eso significa que la tensión cuadrada que se inyecta al núncleo de ferrite es cuadrada, pero el valor pico a pico varía siguiendo una forma de onda de tensión alterna rectificada.
 Por todo eso, y para poder obtener una tensión contínua decente luego del rectificador con diodos schottky, te va a hacer falta un capacitor tan grande como si estuvieses usando un transformador normal. Es decir, los 22u tantálio te van a quedar requetechicos. Y como un tantalio de mycha más capacidad es carísimo, usá un electrolitico ... es mucho mas sensato. Y el Zener se va, definitivamente!
 Es más, hay una forma aún mejor de hacer ésto, y es hacerle una pequeña modificación al transformador electrónico, que consiste, justamente, en agregarle un capacitor para que la rectificación de la tensión alterna dé una tensión contínua mucho más estable... Sea cual sea el circuito del transformador electrónico, ésto no le va a hacer daño, y lo hará parecerse mucho más a una fuente de switching común: ¿ Viste que las fuentes de switching de PC tienen 2 capacitores electrolíticos de alta tensión (200v) a la entrada ? ¡ No están de adorno, se necesitan para que la tensión de salida sea estable... Como en los transformadores electronicos la tension de salida no interesa que sea estable, porque alimenta lamparas, no se los ponen, pero vos los vas a necesitar.
 Si modificás la fuente de dicróica como te voy a indicar, entonces sí, podrás usar un capacitor chico en el rectificador de baja tensión (salida del transformador de dicróicas), ya que la onda de salida de tensión, será una onda cuadrada muy estable, y no hace falta mucho filtrado que digamos. Aún así, el capacitor de 100n en paralelo con ese capacitor de tantalio (o electrolítico) si hace falta.
 La modificación del transformador de dicróicas consiste en soldarle un capacitor de 22u/350v electrolítico justo a la salida del puente de rectificación de los 220v de alterna. Eso es todo, Y el motivo por el cual conviene hacerla es que la energía acumulada en un capacitor es proporcional al cuadrado de la tensión en el capacitor, o sea, con un capacitor chico (22u/350v) en el rectificador de 220vac lograrás el mismo resultado que con un capacitor grande (sería de 22000u/25v en el rectificasdor de baja tensión)
 Saludos!


----------



## zgouki (Mar 26, 2009)

OK, gracias por tu respuesta ejtagle...se ve que este tema no es tan sencillo como parece...en la web no hay mucha información que digamos. Ahora, viendo el esquema en pdf que posteaste, y segun como lo entendi, estas diciendo que estos transformadores tienen diodos rectificadores dentro, conectados a la linea de 220? ESO YO NO LO SABIA.
De todos modos voy a tratar de abrir el que compre y voy a publicar una foto, asi me saco todas las dudas....
Saludos y de nuevo gracias por tu respuesta y tus consejos. Seguimos en contacto


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 26, 2009)

Mmm, analicemos, hay un transformador de pulsos, el switch va, va, va hasta que satura el núcleo entonces toma la posta el otro switch invirtiendo la polaridad y va, va, va hasta que satura el núcleo, osea que el ancho del pulso va a ser mas ancho a menor tensión y mas angosto a mayor tensión, además no es cuadrado, si no que toma el ángulo de la senoide en ese momento.
A la salida no vas a ver una línea recta, sino un montón de aristas ordenadas con la pendiente para un lado de mayor a menor pendiente, luego todas las pendientes para el otro lado, etc.
En definitiva, entre pulso y pulso puede haber un salto del 15% y si lo miras de lejos va ser ligeramente asenoidado.
Las aristas quedan amortiguadas por el condensador, cualquiera sea, el 15% de regulación senoide restante muere en el LM317 mientras tenga al menos 8v de margen para darte los 5v.
Osea, que adelante con el tantalio, lo que dice ejtagle es válido si lo que buscas son 12v perfectamente rectificados, pero como queres 5v, el 80% de todos los males se encarga el LM317 que de por si te garantiza 5v perfectamente rectificados a la salida independientemente del desastre que tengas a la entrada.


----------



## zgouki (Mar 27, 2009)

Bueno gente gracias por su paciencia. Aquí les traigo el circuito del susodicho transformador electronico made in china .
Van a tener que disculparme pero fotos no pude sacar ya que mi camara es una m..... y las saca todas borrosas 
Primero muestro la imagen del circuito que me paso ejtagle, como para que hagan comparaciones entre los circuitos (que son similares pero no son iguales del todo).
Aqui el de ejtagle:






Y aqui el circuito del transformador que compre (con algunos detalles como el nombre de los diodos rectificadores y los NPN):





Especificaciones (obtenidas de la caja, salvo las medidas):
TRANSFORMADOR ELECTORNICO PARA LAMPARA HALOGENA DICROICA
Marca:NIKKEI (made in china)
Entrada: AC 220-240V
Seg: 11,4V - eff Max 4.9A
Frecuencia: 50 Hz
Ta= 40°C        Tc= 85°C Max.
COSO= 0,99
IEC 1046        IEC 1047         Para uso interior
Dimmisable
Dimensiones: 76mmde largo, 34mm de ancho y 24mm de alto

Bueno, y ahora las preguntas (q nunca faltan) ops: :
Es necesario agregar un cap en el circuito (como aconsejo ejtagle) ?
Donde lo agrego y de que valor?
Alguna modificacion para optimizar la salida de 12V? O directamente le conecto el puente rectificador de diodos schottky y un cap ceramico y otro electrolitico o de tantalio?
Bueno, cualquier consejo los escucho.
Saludos.


----------



## ejtagle (Mar 27, 2009)

El circuito es casi el mismo, pero un poco mas simplificado para reducir costos (y probablemente sea un poco bastante menos confiable, enfin... Mirá que no ponerle diodos de protección a los transistores, igual que los capacitores en paralelo a las resistencias de base que ayudan a disminuir la disipación en los transistores... Sí que se juegan estos chinos!)  - Enfin, No sería mala idea, si querés aumentar la confiabilidad, agregarselos ... Los diodos podrían ser UF4007 (ojo NO son los 1N4007, son UF4007) y los capacitores de base hay que calcularlos como C=1/R, donde C está en microfaradios, y R es la resistencia de base en ohms. Sospecho que 100n (=0.1u) cerámicos debieran andar bien.
El tema del capacitor luego del puente rectificador de 220v, yo lo agregaría. 22u/350v electrolítico, Me parece más que razonable. Y todas las demás sugerencias para el rectificador de baja tensión (cap. electrolítico de 470u/25v, 100n cerámico en paralelo, sin Zener) - Creo que eso es más que suficiente para transformar una fuente barata en confiable y estable!
 Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y envitar quemar el transformador que eso lo puedes hacer asi:
> 
> cuando analice ahce tiempo este circuito vi que los T de AT. estan en una configuracion muy peligrosa, si la carga se poneen corto los T . se ponen en corto a 220.
> asi que una serie vendria bien , no enchufarlo a 220 directo sino que a travez de una lampara de 300 a 500 w por ejemplo , hacer una serie .
> ...



viendo el circuito ........que buena idea la de este tipo, se ve que ya el lo habia sacado ........ me parece muy coherente , las tima que ni bola .


----------



## Trax (Jul 28, 2009)

Buenas,

He comprado varios halógenos con transformador electrónico que encienden bombillas de 50 W. Lo que me he dado cuenta es que no se encienden inmediatamente cuando les doy al pulsador. Pasa un tiempo, aunque muy poco hasta que encienden.

Cuando tengo varios conectados en paralelo a una misma línea tambien he podido comprobar que unos encienden antes que otros. ¿ Esto es normal ?

Los primeros que compré los devolví todos y me fui a otra tienda y compre otros de otra marca. Los primeros era algo más exagerado que los que compré después, de hecho de 3 que puse en una misma línea se me encendían 2 y el tercero tardaba como 1 segundo despues en encenderse.

¿ Sabéis si esto es normal ?

En mi casa tengo de hace muchos años halógenos pero usan transformadores normales de toda la vida y esto no ocurre, lo que me da que pensar que sea cosa de los transformadores electrónicos.

Comentar que si quito los halógenos y pongo portalámparas con sus bombillas todo va perfecto.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 28, 2009)

Es muy normal, tené en cuenta que no todas las lámparas son iguales (aunque sean del mismo lote)... además el filamento no alcanza su temperatura óptima instantaneamente... es por es que en iluminación incandescente de mucha potencia (teatros, djs, etc) se utiliza el precalentamiento, que consiste en alimentar la lampara a un 30% generalmente para que responda mas rápido.
Saludos


----------



## Trax (Jul 29, 2009)

En lamparas de mucha potencia de teatros, discotecas y tal, lo entendería.... ¿ pero con bombillas de 50 W ?
Yo siempre he visto los halógenos que se encienden en el acto y he pensado que es por los transformadores electrónicos que nunca los había visto hasta ahora, ya que los que conocía eran los normales de toda la vida. Sé que los halógenos no es como una bombilla normal que en el mismo instante da la máxima luz. Lo que me refiero es que pulso la llave y no empieza a coger temperatura hasta medio segundo después.

Como digo no es un gran problema, ya que tardarán menos de medio segundo, pero lo que me choca es que hayan unos que se encienden un pelín antes que los otros. Además es que me ha pasado con dos marcas distintas, aunque con la primera era bastante más el tiempo que tardaban.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 29, 2009)

La verdad no se que puede ser, quizá sea la frecuencia a la que trabajan estos transformadores... unos 40 Khz.
Que marca son?


----------



## beligul (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola. Tengo la siguiente duda: En un transformador electrónico TULUZ ET60T-A6 de 240V AC a 12V AC necesito identificar la fase y el neutro, pero en el transformador sólo viene lo siguiente:

PRI AC  |
~240v  |

SEC AC |
~12v    |

Estoy dudando si la fase corresponde al enganche donde pone PRI o donde pone el voltaje, me inclinaría por esto último. ¿Alguien sabe cuál puediera ser la fase o el neutro o alguna forma de comprobarlo? ¿Es posible que, tratandose de corriente alterna, se funda el transformador si los conecto al revés?
Adjunto una imagen del transformador.
Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola
En las lineas de alimentacion domiciliarias (Las que llegan a tu domicilio) si hay FASE y NEUTRO. puedes verificar cual es la FASE con un foco de neón: lo tomas por el casquillo y la punta la conectas a uno de los dos alambres que llegan a tu domicilio -"! TEN MUCHO CUIDADO !"- o a un contacto(tomacorriente) a donde vas a conectar tu transformador, si el neon enciende esa es la fase si no entonces el otro alambre es la fase.
en tu localidad, Madrid, creo que no utilizan NEUTRO pues el voltaje que llega a tu domicilio es 240 Vac. Creo, de cualquier manera verifica cual es la FASE con el procedimiento anterior.

En el secundario (SEC) de tu transformador:
!- Tu puedes decidir cual sería la FASE y el NEUTRO.
2- Si el circuito que vas a conectar a tu transformador lleva una conexión hacia el primario (PRI), entonces debes verificar cual terminal en el secundario (SEC) sería la FASE. Conecta el Transformador a 240 V. en serie con el primario conecta el secundario (SEC) mide el voltaje de extremo a extremo se esa serie, si este voltaje es de 252 Vac. la FASE del secundario es el alambre que está conectado con el primario (PRI), caso contrario < 240Vac Claro...Alambre del SEC contrario.

Si conectas el PRI a 240 V de un modo u otro no le pasa nada (Olvide responder a esto).

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## beligul (Sep 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias, he seguido los consejos y funciona perfectamente. Por aquí en Madrid sí que tenemos neutro, pues midiendo voltajes tengo fase a tierra 232V AC y neutro a tierra 0,31V AC (será ruido eléctrico, seguramente).
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## lawebdejorge (Sep 29, 2009)

disculpa si me equivoco, pero para los casos de la corriente alterna si vas a usas ese transformador para una fuente de poder da lo mismo cual sea fase o neutro, sino toma cualquier transformador de esos tipicos cargadores o eliminador de pilas y similares y lo pones al reves, funcionara igual


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 4, 2009)

lawebdejorge dijo:


> . . . pero para los casos de la corriente alterna si vas a usas ese transformador para una fuente de poder da lo mismo cual sea fase o neutro, sino toma cualquier transformador de esos tipicos cargadores o eliminador de pilas y similares y lo pones al reves, funcionara igual


 
Porque no haces la practica con un cargador de celular, y saldras de la duda.


----------



## antnat (Feb 26, 2010)

hola, 

tengo instaladas unas lamparas dicroicas de 45w, cada transformador (de 100VA) para dicroicas alimenta dos lamparas, 

el problema que tengo es que dan demasiada luz, y quiero bajarla

el transformador no permite dimming

podria poner dos lamparas en serie en cada salida? no se si estos transformadores toleran que se les cambie la carga

podria poner dos lamparas en paralelo, en serie con otras dos en paralelo para que simule la misma carga y cada salida alimente cuatro lamparas?

hay alguna forma razonable de bajar la luminosidad de cada lampara sin tener que cambiar toda la instalacion?

os agradezco la ayuda, un saludo,
naty


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2010)

Bienvenida *antnat* !

Si podés ponerlas en serie , no son tan conflictivos , el único problema es cuando te pasas de potencia.

Saludos !


----------



## antnat (Feb 26, 2010)

hola, 
en vez de una lampara de 45w puedo poner dos lamparas de 45w en serie e iluminarian la mitad cada una?
naty


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2010)

correcto y con ese arreglo de serie-paralelo con ese tranformador de 100VA podes poner hasta 4 lamparas sin problema


----------



## antnat (Feb 26, 2010)

muchas gracias por las respuestas!, mañana las pruebo,
naty


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, perdón por revivir el tema, pero estuve leyendo un poco sobre el asunto, y me decidí a armar una fuente, ya que por lo visto, nadie armó mas nada.

Mi idea era hacer una fuente de varias salidas reguladas a 9v, para evitar el uso de varios transformadores, y como tenía tirada una fuente de dicroica, opté por esta alternativa. El problema es que cuando enchufo todo el circuito armado, éste intenta "arrancar", y para, "arranca" de nuevo, y para (todo esto lo veo en el led de "testigo" que puse en el circuito, comienza a encender y se apaga, y así sucesivamente). Al circuito que adjunto le agregué un capacitor de 10nF en la entrada AC del trafo de dicroica (como muestran mas arriba), pero nada.

Será poca la carga para mantenerlo encendido? Servirá de algo disminuir el tamaño de la resistencia??

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Será poca la carga para mantenerlo encendido? Servirá de algo disminuir el tamaño de la resistencia??



Casi seguro que es eso. Cambiale la R de 1K por otra de potencia que consuma 100mA o más y andá probando.

Claro....a menos que esté palmada la fuente....


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...a menos que esté palmada la fuente....


 
Se me hace probable, aunque no tiene nada de uso hace como 5 años que la tengo. Voy a bajarle la resistencia de a poco hasta que de en el clavo, porque la verdad que es muy útil una fuente de este tipo (barata no tanto, pero si compacta).

Cuando la haga funcionar dejo un par de fotos también. Gracias ezavalla.

Abrazo!


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 25, 2010)

Bueno, acá estoy. Anoche empecé a poner paralelos de resistencias, y cuando llegué a 470 Ohm, la fuente arrancó lo mas bien. Apagué y encendí un par de veces, y todo de 10, tiraba 12,8 volt, regulaba en 8.95v, todo excelente. Así que apagué y me fui a dormir.
Esta mañana me levanto, y me voy derecho a montar todo en su gabinete y a sacar unas fotos, y Oh! Sorpresa!, no arrancaba más ¿¿??. Revisé todo y no se veia nada raro, así que volvi a poner un par de paralelos y era ese el problema, de nuevo quedaba chica la resistencia. Entonces desguacé de una plaqueta que tengo por ahi una resistencia de 100 Ohm 3W y se la mandé, y arrancó de una. Vamos a ver si ahora aguanta.

---------------------

Bueno, lo tuve en funcionamiento un buen rato, unos 20 minutos en vacío, y todo ok, sigue regulando a 8.95v, la fuente de dicro calienta, pero no pasó nada raro.

Después le puse una carga de 33 Ohm, la tensión bajó a 8.75v (no se si esto es normal, la verdad es que nunca controlé un regulador bajo carga), y el LM asociado empezó a calentar (110º). 

Debido a que prioricé el espacio al diseñar el pcb, los disipadores iban a entrar bastante justos, y como no conseguí los componentes del tamaño que quería, no pude ponerlos, así que voy a ver si me fabrico algunos disipadores de manera que entren bien, sino se me va a prender fuego.

Les dejo las fotos.

Ciao.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2010)

Me alegro que te funcione OK. Y mejor qu ele pongas disipador, por que no creo que agarre fuego, pero vas a plamar los reguladores de 9V en pocos minutos si les sacudís algo de caraga.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2010)

Chango, ¿estás haciendo una fuente para alimentar pedales de guitarra o me parece?

Si es así, te alcanza con uno o dos 7809 y un disipador decente: La corriente que toman los pedales no suele llegar más allá de los 100mA como muchísimo. Acordate de que están diseñados para trabajar con baterías y ahí sí que el consumo cuenta.

Siempre suponiendo que estés por alimentar pedales, podés modificar la fuente que tenés (como te decía más arriba) o dejarla así y no te hagas demasiado problema por los disipadores, que cada regulador estará disipando poca potencia (300/400mW como mucho).

Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Chango, ¿estás haciendo una fuente para alimentar pedales de guitarra o me parece?


 
Si Cacho, esa es la idea, porque tener varios trafos de 9 es molesto. Y si, sé que el consumo es mínimo en los pedales (tengo 3, uno consume 100mA, y los otros dos 30 mA), pero me gusta ser previsor, y ya que me pongo a armar tanto, lo dejo listo por si acaso, nunca se sabe para que lo podes necesitar.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Lord Chango (May 3, 2010)

Bueno, les dejo el último diagrama, solamente modifiqué la resistencia que mantiene encendida la fuente, colocando dos R en paralelo de 100 Ohm 3 Watt, y anda diez puntos.

Los pedales, chochos! Je.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 4, 2010)

Me compre una transformador electrónico de dicroica, leí detenidamente este post que tratan sobre el mismo, puse un puente de diodos 1n5822 , 4 cap. de 220uF/25V y  el cap. de 100nF a la salida del transformador y midiendo sin carga la tensión empieza a subir muy lentamente desde 11V hasta 25V y se mantiene en esa tensión, cuando le conecte un cooler la tensión se estabiliza a 11.4V, bueno ahora lo probé con un amplificador (tda 7377, que es para el que le quiero dar uso a la fuente) y me tira un zumbido , por ratos como un chirrido junto con el audio de un mp3, y mientras subo el volumen la tensión baja hasta 7V y 6V es bastante inestable, me imagino que debe ser por eso el chirrido y también por la alta frecuencia.... tengo ese problema... habrá alguna manera de solucionarlo??? 

PD: adjunto la configuración utilizada y el transformador utilizado.


----------



## Dano (Ago 4, 2010)

santiago61 dijo:


> Me compre una transformador electrónico de dicroica, leí detenidamente  este post que tratan sobre el mismo, puse un puente de diodos 1n5822 , 4  cap. de 220uF/25V y  el cap. de 100nF a la salida del transformador y  midiendo sin carga la tensión empieza a subir muy lentamente desde 11V  hasta 25V y se mantiene en esa tensión, cuando le conecte un cooler la  tensión se estabiliza a 11.4V, bueno ahora lo probé con un amplificador  (tda 7377, que es para el que le quiero dar uso a la fuente) y me tira  un zumbido , por ratos como un chirrido junto con el audio de un mp3, y  mientras subo el volumen la tensión baja hasta 7V y 6V es bastante  inestable, me imagino que debe ser por eso el chirrido y también por la  alta frecuencia.... tengo ese problema... habrá alguna manera de  solucionarlo???
> 
> PD: adjunto la configuración utilizada y el transformador utilizado.



De que potencia es el transformador?


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 4, 2010)

la fuente es de 12V-60W...esta es la configuracion que utilize...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2010)

Que pocas ganas de leer, no?
Por que no revisas los posts anteriores a los tuyos y VAS A VER QUE DISPOSITIVO ESPECIAL Y SOFISTICADO se usa para que esas fuentes funcionen bien?


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que pocas ganas de leer, no?
> Por que no revisas los posts anteriores a los tuyos y VAS A VER QUE DISPOSITIVO ESPECIAL Y SOFISTICADO se usa para que esas fuentes funcionen bien?


  Hola Ezavalla, lei completamente el post, quiza algo no preste atencion o mi nivel de entendimiento es muy bajo,no tengo muchos conocimientos, pero preste mucha atencion en lo que comento Ejtagle, 





ejtagle dijo:


> La modificación del transformador de dicróicas  consiste en soldarle un capacitor de 22u/350v electrolítico justo a la  salida del puente de rectificación de los 220v de alterna. Eso es todo, Y  el motivo por el cual conviene hacerla es que la energía acumulada en  un capacitor es proporcional al cuadrado de la tensión en el capacitor, o  sea, con un capacitor chico (22u/350v) en el rectificador de 220vac  lograrás el mismo resultado que con un capacitor grande (sería de  22000u/25v en el rectificasdor de baja tensión)
> Saludos!





ejtagle dijo:


> El tema del capacitor luego del puente  rectificador de 220v, yo lo agregaría. 22u/350v electrolítico, Me parece  más que razonable. Y todas las demás sugerencias para el rectificador  de baja tensión (cap. electrolítico de 470u/25v, 100n cerámico en  paralelo, sin Zener) - Creo que eso es más que suficiente para  transformar una fuente barata en confiable y estable!
> Saludos!



  me falto poner el capacitor en la salida de la rectificacion de 220V(trafo), pero como ayer no tenia a mano ese capacitor para soldarle (era muy tarde), probe sin el mismo y los resultados fueron los comentados mas arriba, pense que la fuente algo estable deberia ser por mas que no tenga ese capacitor, tampoco pretendia que me entregue 12v exactos, pero me sorprendi por que la verdad que la fuente se volvia  loca cuando alimente a mi mini amplificador, creen con el capacitor de 22uF/350V hara que estabilize algo la fuente? disculpen pero no tengo muchos conocimientos, voy a agregarle el capacitor y voy a seguir probando...Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2010)

No es el capacitor! Tenés que colocar las resistencias de carga de la fuente. Fijate los mensaje de lord-chango que ahí da los valores que el ha usado en su diseño.


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 5, 2010)

Ahora les puse las dos Resistencias de carga en paralelo de 100 Ohm 3W como muestra en el esquema Lord Chango y las resistencias se empiezan a calentar casi al instante a tal punto de no poder tocarlas...ya sea conectado el cooler o no...y la tension es de 14V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2010)

Y así está bien, están disipando 4W en total, y con eso se van a calentar bastante...pero mientras no se prendan fuego ...
Si querés que calienten menos, o le ponés resistencias de mas potencia o le aumentás el valor de la resistencia asegurándote de que arranque


----------



## santiago61 (Ago 5, 2010)

bueno, ahora estoy probando en estos instantes la fuente pero con el amplificador (TDA7377) con las resistencias de 100ohm 3W en paralelo y una lampara de 5W 12V, tambien en paralelo y cuando conecto la lampara empieza a titilar y el sonido del ampli tambien, se siente el chisporroteo junto con algo de sonido, luego de 5 minutos asi se estabiliza la fuente a 11V y puedo escuchar la musica sin chisporroteo y la lampara queda encendida, es como si al calentarse las resistencias de carga harian que se estabilize la fuente,ahora a medida que subo el volumen la tension empieza a bajar y a plena potencia la tension cae a 9V y  me consume una corriente de menos de 2A, eso si un zumbido persistente que cuando esta al mango no se siente pero cuando bajo el volumen si, entonces tendre que disminuir mas la resistencia de carga?? para que de una arranque sin tener que esperar que caliente motores ?? eso del zumbido se solucionaria con mas capacitores de filtro en paralelo? y agregando el cap de 22uF/350V(recomendacion de Ejtagle) en la fuente?
Desde ya gracias por la etencion muchachos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2010)

Ese comportamiento que describís es completamente anormal. Es un transformador nuevo o rescatado de algun lado?
Lo del zumbido podes tratar de solucionarlo con mas capacitores de filtro o filtrando la alterna como dice ejtagle...pero vas a tener que fijarte en como está construida tu fuente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

Tu transformador, ¿ Posee marca, procedencia ? 
Lo que estas describiendo es típico de un transformador de baja calidad o dañado.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Hola, revivo este tema para hacer una pregunta correspondiente a los transformadores de dicroicas, resulta que en mi casa hay puestas 12 lámparas de estas, cada una con su transformador de 230-12v (si, se que es una gran tontería y un derroche impresionante de electricidad, pero ya estaba así al entrar a vivir), el caso es que una no funciona, la probé y resulta que es el transformador, pero al quitarlo me di cuenta que no es el típico electrónico, si no que este pesa como un muermo (es de láminas de hierro) sin embargo tiene aspecto de electrónico por fuera.

Medí el voltaje con el tester y es rarísimo, la primera vez me dio 5v, quito las puntas las vuelvo a poner y me da 12v, y así varias veces pasando por todo tipo de voltajes distintos, pero si dejas las puntas puestas el voltaje no varía nada. El tester funciona bien.

Alguna idea de que ocurre?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Vale, lo he arreglado! Lo desmonté y me fije que había muchísima pintura en los contactos del secundario (por dentro) he puesto un poco de decapante y funciona de nuevo.

Pues nada, gracias igualmente. Por cierto, ya que he posteado la pregunta que no sea en vano:

Es normal que el primario tenga una resistencia de 70 ohms?
Este tipo de transformadores se pueden rectificar con un puente de diodos normal y corriente? Notese que no es electrónico, pero igual es de dicroicas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2011)

Si , podés rectificarlo con un puente de díodos y tendrás 12 V "pulsantes" , cuando le agregues un capacitor de filtro la tensión final será de 17 VDC.

Saludos !


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias dosmetros.

Intentaré convencer a mi familia que cambien todas esas halógenas y pongan leds o halógenas a 230 y así me quedo con todos los transformadores, anda que no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2011)

Las lámparas de baja tensión tienen MAYOR rendimiento lumínico , aunque si les restamos la energía convertida en calor en esos transformadores de chapa  , quedamos medio a la par - Iluminación versus $ electricidad -

Poniendo los electrónicos van a tener menor gasto de electricidad (buen argumento  )

Con 6 de esos transformadores , los secundarios puestos en serie , tendrías una fuente de 50+50 Vdc como para un equipito de audio de cerca de 100+100 Watts

 Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con 6 de esos transformadores , los secundarios puestos en serie , tendrías una fuente de 50+50 Vdc como para un equipito de audio de cerca de 100+100 Watts


Y con una vibración como para aflojar todos los tornillos de la mesa donde lo pongas!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2011)

. . .  y un calor como para aflojarle la pintura , y una fuga magnética como para hacer un desmagnetizador 

 pst !


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

En realidad no vibra en absoluto, quizá si lo pones en una caja si pero no creo, a plena carga no he notado ni una vibración. Estos transformadores están entre un falso techo de yeso o pladur no sé exactamente y el techo. Así que si vibrasen mucho molestaría no?

Igualmente no estaba en mis proyectos de momento montar un ampli, pero se agradece la sugerencia.
Muchas gracias a todos.

PD: De calor si que producen si, eso no lo puedo negar. Si los pongo los 12 juntos ya tengo una estufa para invierno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2011)

Y para probar si tienen mucha pérdida magnética se les arrima o apoya algo metálico como la punta de un destornillador , si lo atrae levemente con una vibración . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Vin (May 3, 2011)

Pues parece que no tiene mucha pérdida, he acercado un destornillador y no se pega en absoluto, no lo atrae, no noto diferencia entre levantarlo cuando esta ahí apoyado que cuando esta en la mesa. (el destornillador si se imanta con un imán).

También he puesto unas virutas de lana de acero de la más fina, y no se ha puesto en vertical casi ninguna, y soplando salen todas.

Parece que el transformador no es malo, la única pega que le encuentro es que calienta bastante incluso en vacío.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2011)

vin:

haceme caso que tengo años con dicroicas:
esos trafos son bastante buenos, mejores que los electronicos.

se ve que deben estar en un falso  techo por que veo la foto y *estan como nuevos* asi que estan ventilados:
poneles a cada uno un fusible de 4 o 5 amper , lo justo, que no se queme en modo normal ........sabes por que ?? 

por que es comun que lso zocalos se estropeeen y se ponga la salida en corto.
uno electronico se estropea al instante, pero estos mecanicos no , son una maza.

no tenes problemas jamas si estan ventilados (y veo que asi es ) y si estan protegidos contra corto.

yo uso lso electronocos por que son comodos, no pesan nada  y eso A LA HORA DE PONER UN ARTEFACTO CON 3 O 4 TRAFOS vale ORO .
para el salame que esta colocandolo.


y como dijo el sabio 2M : no estas derrochando nada de electricidad.
sabes cuando se derrocha electricidad con ese tipo de iluminacion ?? 

cuando uno es RATON y no renueva las lamparas, ahi es cuando estas gastando 50w pero tenes la luz de una de 20w.
ahi es donde derrochas.

la lampara se debe cambiar no cuando se quemo........tambien cuando se ve como te digo ., ADEMAS la lampara asi , fea se calienta mucho mas que una que esta linda, brillante y que refleja la luz pipi-cucu


----------



## elperros (May 4, 2011)

Que buen dato el de los focos. Te agradezco ya que no lo tenia en cuenta. 
Yo me la paso peleando con las dicroicas en casa. Cambie cientos de veces las lamparas y duran un par de semanas. Cambie todos los transformadores. Hasta que descubrí el problema: la temperatura que levantan me carbonizaba los cables en los zócalos y el corto calculo que jodia los trafos. De hecho hace poco una mañana me levante y prendi la luz del baño cuasi dormido y al cabo de 1 minuto ésta me exploto en la cabeza disparando vidrios calientes (bien calientes) para todos lados. En fin de tantos cambios tengo tirados un montón de trafos tanto electrónicos como lineales que puente de por medio los aprovecho para algún proyecto que saco del foro. 
La historia la resolví cambiando los aparatos (estoy en proceso de cambio). Ahora uso AR111 que si bien en principio las "lamparas" funcionan de forma similar vienen con el zócalo integrado y este es bastante ventilado, ademas se las puede poner con un artefacto abierto y están bien ventiladas. Son lindas y dan una una iluminación muy cálida, con la posibilidad de elegir correctamente entre varios ángulos y potencias. En otros casos cuando las dicroicas están empotradas en cielo raso están bien ventiladas y duran muchísimo. Aunque a veces se nota el "halo" negro de la temp. 
Saludos.


----------



## Vin (May 4, 2011)

fernandob, muchas gracias por la información que has aportado, y si es cierto que parece que son buenos estos trafos.

Creo que voy a cambiarlos todos por electrónicos, acabo de encontrar y son muy baratos (menos de 2 euros cada uno), a la lampara le da igual no? Me parece que es una tontería malgastar semejantes trafos para unas dicroicas normales.

Los cambio y me quedo con los 12 trafos que son como ese, no vendrán nada mal. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2011)

si vas a hacer eso de aprovecharlso para otra cosa vale, hay mejores aun : 
los toroidales.
y se usan para dicroicas.

no hay aplicacion mas exigente que una dicroica que siempre le esta pidiendo al trafo los 50w durante horas y horas, y encima (cuando hablamos de artefactos lindos estan 3 trafos encerrados en una caja sin ventilacion (super horrible) :

ya que les interesa les seguire con el tema:
esto es algo que nadie mira a la hora de comprar un artefacto, por que solo miran la pinta, y asi luego de unos pocos años (segun el uso) tienen problemas seguido. 

*ARTEFACTOS:*

estos como la base es cerrada aca si conviene usar trafos electronicos que no calientan tanto, los electromecanicos se ponen negros pero no solo este es el problema, es fundamental ver los cabezales antes de comprar:

si ven la primer foto veran esos cabezales cerrados, la parte de atras, y que el cabezal tiene unido el caño de el barral, eso es lindo a la vista pero HORRIBLE tecnicamente.
el zocalo se calienta y cuando quieren cambiarlo se encuentran que no solo tienen que bajar todo el artefacto, ya que el zocalo tiene el cable justo y ademas el cable viene engrampado, ...hay que cambiar todo el cable y zocalo, que encima no se consigue zocalo con cable largo.
en fin.
*mala compra*




aca tienen el ejemplo de el tipo de cabezales bueno, que no les daran muchos problemas y a la hora de reparacion la csoa sera mucho mas sencilla:
*buenos :*




aca otro ejemplo de buenos artefactos, se ve donde entra el cable en el cabezal, el cable esta visible, se puede cambiar facil, y esta ventilado.
el zocalo es critico.
incluso ese que la base es cuadrada si bien el cabezal es cerrado pero como es todo cortito bajas el artefacto y cambias facil el zocalo con el cable:

*buenos *


y a continuacion la peor de todas, si bien es un artefacto hermoso pero imaginense cuando lo tengan con solo 2 años que el zocalo falla seguido y quieren cambiarlo, no es tironeo el zocalo y lo cambio.
el zocalo tiene el cable a presion, remachado.
y el cable va por toda esa base tipo serpentina hasta los trafos......
anda a cambiar uno de esos zocalos + cable . !!!!!

les dibuje en rojo el camino de uno :

*malos , los peores:* 








...........


----------



## Vin (May 4, 2011)

Muy buena la info, pero yo no tengo ninguno de esos, son luces que están como si dijéramos pegadas al falso techo, y los trafos pues al lado, luego subo una foto si a caso.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2011)

si , las conozco esas son las mas practicas, claro que tenes que tener el falso techo.

para evitar el ennegrcimiento de el techo de yeso tenes que usar cabezales de ala ancha.
o sea que el aro sea ancho .


----------



## Vin (May 4, 2011)

Sí, a ver, me parece que están bien, las encendemos bastante y no se ha ennegrecido nada.

Tome las fotos justo antes de ver tu post así que las dejo igual. Saludos


----------



## cansi22 (May 4, 2011)

En la segunda foto se ven bastantes. Eso debe ser un gasto de luz muy alto, ademas del calor que dan.
Ahora estan los led que consumen poco pero estan muy caros para cambiar una cantidad grande(+7)


----------



## Vin (May 4, 2011)

Hay 12 como dije anteriormente, y si consumen bastante, encontré unos leds de de 5W por 2.90€ cada uno, quizá me da por coge y modificar las lamparitas con los leds no sé.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2011)

si, pero decime que ese coso de leds da la luz que la dicroica...........no te creo.

hace asi: 
compra una sola y arma este circuito y probalo en tu habitacion con las luces apagadas:

(ver adjunto) 

por que si la cosa es bajar consumo con apagar algunas ya estamos.



Vin dijo:


> *Hay 12 como* dije anteriormente, y si *consumen bastante*, encontré unos leds de de 5W por 2.90€ cada uno, quizá me da por coge y modificar las lamparitas con los leds no sé.
> 
> Saludos


 
600w , y si tenes todas prendidas .decime , cuanto consume la estufa electrica mas chica que usas en invierno ??

PD: podes sacar alguna foto de EL PISO de tu casa o describirlo ?? tipo y color .


mira , aca en el segundo dibujo esta la cosa, y mira que esto si que lo he realizado varias veces.
el problema es que la gente es porfiada y inchapelotas: ("hay que no me gusta....hay que no se cuanto" ).
las dicroicas te tiran el haz de luz al piso, originalmente eran para enfocar algun cuadro o mercaderia , pero luego se comenzaron a poner A LO TONTO.
si vos queres luz tenes que hacer que las lamparas no sean reflectoras sino de haz abierto, 360 grados como una lamparita comun, una bola.
y que la lampara este AFUERA del falso techo , no metida.
asi la luz sale a todas partes, pega en el techo, en las paredes, en el piso y te da muchisima mas luz.
en vez de absorverla el piso que en general es oscuro.


----------



## Vin (May 4, 2011)

Y que te parecen estos? http://www.dealextreme.com/p/10w-850lm-led-emitter-metal-plate-10-11v-80022

Son 850 lumens por led, o sea por lampara, si no es lo que tiran ahora las dicroicas es casi igual.

Sea como sea, se ilumina muy bien ahora con todas esas luces, el suelo es bastante oscuro, puedes verlo en otro post mio (ahora no tengo la cámara, se la acaban de llevar).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/patillaje-transformador-flyback-41454/

Pero te digo en serio que iluminan lo suyo, más que suficiente. (Solo solemos encender la mitad)


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2011)

y por que no buscas de leds o algo asi pero algunas que den luz abierta y cabezales tipo de bipin.

es distinto no lo niego, pero la cosa es totalmente distinta, si, tambien el efecto es ditinto.
comprendo que si pones aros o cabezales MOVILES d ecicroicas cerca de la pared , o sea en el techo pero a uno o 2 metros de la pared y los enfocas a un cuadro o a una planta o a una mesa logras buena luz concentrada, pero al piso......
si queres iluminar el volumen de esa zona no es lo mejor.

mira yo recuerdo cuando a un cliente que tenia un pasillo asi, de falso techo blanco y piso osculro, con 2 circuitos le hice lo siguiente:

un circuito lo deje con las dicroicas y al otro le saque todas y le deje solo 2 colgando con 2 bipin en vez de la dicro.....o sea la dicro sin el reflector.
prendi una y luego otra ......y se asombro, daban mas luz esas 2 bipin afuera de el techo que 4 dicroicas embutidas.


----------



## elperros (May 5, 2011)

Fernandob tu post sobre como elegir un artefacto es sublime. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vin (May 5, 2011)

fernandob muchas gracias otra vez, toda esta información me será muy útil si algún día he de iluminar alguna zona con dicroicas, o si me quedo la casa en la que vivo, pero ahora mismo no soy el dueño y no puedo hacer modificaciones más o menos "importantes". Pero lo tendré en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## ChaD (May 7, 2011)

Bueno, este tema se revive continuamente, por lo que me tomé el atrevimiento de hacerlo una vez más.

Estuve leyendo y al parecer el diagrama de Lord Chango es el que funcionaría. Lo último fue esto:



Lord Chango dijo:


> Bueno, les dejo el último diagrama, solamente  modifiqué la resistencia que mantiene encendida la fuente, colocando dos  R en paralelo de 100 Ohm 3 Watt, y anda diez puntos.
> 
> Los pedales, chochos! Je.
> 
> Saludos!



No logro comprender totalmente el porqué de la necesidad de estas  resistencias, si alguien pudiera explicarme, o como calcularlo. Encontré  este diagrama, servirá? No tiene esas resistencias. Y por otro lado no  veo por qué los capacitores en paralelo son de diferentes valores. Si me  refiero al cálculo, ese de de 100nF no tiene nada que hacer al lado de  los 220uF.... Lord Chango hace algo similar con valores similares (470uF y 100nF)

https://picasaweb.google.com/jubexxxxxxx/28032011?authkey=Gv1sRgCL6PpdK9t8PLxwE#5589138896773304322

Estaría bueno que la otra gente que iba a armar la fuente comentara los resultados que obtuvo.

Por último: que tensión hay antes de los reguladores de 9V?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2011)

Todo lo que preguntás requiere lectura , *tu lectura* , ya que figura arriba.

Con carga arrancan , sin carga no , ¿como se calculan? Prueba y error  #_*82*_ , luego solo se calcula la potencia.

Los capacitores de 100 nF no son para sumar capacidad , sino para eliminar ruidos de alta frecuencia.

Alguna vez verás tres capacitores de 1000 uF , tres de 10 uF y tres de 100 nF todos puestos en paralelo , si pensás un poco , frente a los 3000 uF  , el resto es ridículo , pero no , se los utiliza por las propiedades que tiene cada tipo de capacitor para absorver frecuencias indeseadas.

La fuente que vos proponés no necesita resistencias de carga ya que lleva el consumo del led ese.

Yo cambiaría ese regulador LM317 por otro mas grande LM350.

La tensión de salida =  #_*89*_


Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2011)

No habia visto este tmea, antes, hace un tiempo, compre uno de esos, alli vi el tema que si no tiene carga no arranca, e hice lo mismo poner una R de carga de varios wats, la diferencia fue que lo hic en media onda porque no tenia 4 diodos tan rápidos, y la verdad no funciono bien, asi qe la termine reemplazando por un trafo de 12V extradido de un viejo noblex 14" ByN, de los que llevaban un rectificador de selenio y trnsistores de germanio....

Como no tenia el osciloscopio, el cual se encontraba de jira lo deje para otra oportunidad, y gracias a este hilo me he recordado, solo que justo tengo el instrumento de gira, pero ni bien los traigan me pongo a ver que más se puede hacer.
lo único que si verifique que si sepone la R en la parte de alterna obvio esta calienta mucho menos y cumple su cometdio, habia pensado en utilzar un diodo doble como los de las fuentes de PC, y me ayuno que esos nuevos salen 1-18 pesos, y pensar que hay gente que las tira!!!

La fuente es espectacular, al meos con las lámparas yo la he probado con una lámpaa halogena de auto y anda espectacular, el circuito es muy sencillo por lo que vee de intervenir en el si es preciso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2011)

Rectificando media onda andan muuuuuuy mal , inclusive dan tensiones distintas si invertís el díodo , no te olvides que es una "auto-oscilante push-pull" , así que necesita carga.

Con 100 nF de carga no arrancan , pero creo que habría que probar con más , ya probaron con 50 ohms y arranca.

Interesante el comentario de Ejtagle del capacitor en el rectificado interno de 310 V.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2011)

En mi caso si, la probe con carga ya que fue una de las primeras cosas que descubri, y fui probando para ver cual era la menor carga necesaria, para evitar sacarle potencia a la salida, y lo de media onda fue porqueno tenia 4 diodos iguales, y quedo pendiente el probarlo con un puente, y aparte queria ver que pasaba exactamente con la corriente y las tensiones.
También probe poniendo la carga sobre la alterna y no sobre continua


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2011)

¿ Probaste con algún capacitor  de 0,47uF  por ejemplo , de carga ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

Perdón se me paso, pero a alguien fue a la F29, no, no lo probe, ahora lo encontre de nuevo,- hare la prueba y comento


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 12, 2011)

Leí las 5 paginas del post este y comento mis experiencias con este transformador conmutado el cual lleva una mini toroide... 

​
    ...En fin, la frecuencia en la bobina secundaria de 11N (vueltas) es de 26Khz a 35Khz cuando comienza a subir la carga por lo que un solo diodo rápido hace el trabajo de 4 diodos o sea un diodo y un capacitor de 1000μF 25V es suficiente para estas fuentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

Sip , pero nop rinde lo mismo en un sentido que en el otro , digo invirtiendo el secundario . . .  ¿ se entiende ?


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 12, 2011)

Hoy un amigo me recordo la existencia de estos transformadores justo cuando le confece que me queria comprar un transformador de 12v @ 2A y me recomendo estos y justo encuentro este post asi que me va como anillo al dedo.

Voy a ver si consigo los materiales que mencionan... y me digno a armarla (primero quiero hacer un buen estudio de mercado para ver que consigo) igual son bastante economicas por lo que se.

Una pregunta que me quede pensando recien... ayudaria en mucho agregar refrigeracion activa? (por medio de un cooler) 

es un plan que tengo desde hace un rato igual nada grosero... solamente uno chiquito para que mueva un poquito el aire.

saludos! y que sigan esos avances!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip , pero nop rinde lo mismo en un sentido que en el otro , digo invirtiendo el secundario . . .  ¿ se entiende ?



la verdad, Dosmetros no se entiende mendes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Primero no te metas con la mia Rubia ! (Mendez) 

Digo que si a un PWM de dicroica le conectás un solo díodo , capacitor electrolítico y carga (para que arranque) ; no tiene el mismo rendimiento si conectás al secundario en un sentido o invertido. 

? Capishe ¿


----------



## leandro0012 (Dic 21, 2011)

Hoy probé usando como carga un capacitor ceramico de 1uf y anda perfecto, pero a qué se debe esto? Es por la reactancia capacitiva?
Supongo que usar un capacitor como carga es mejor, ya que por lo visto no disipa calor como una resistencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2011)

Ok , si , arranca por lo que consume la reactancia capacitiva , no disipa calor , ahora fijate si arranca con 0,47 uF 


Saludos !


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 22, 2011)

Buenas!

Ya se que me van a asesinar... lei el tema (hace una semana casi) y al final no termine de entender cual es el esquematico a utilizar....solo me termine limitando a comprar los schottky.

es el que propone *zgouki *(con la ayuda de nilfred), el que pone *DOSMETROS* en el mensaje numero #97 (parece un esquema de la propia dicroica) o son los que que propone *ejtagle* (mas que nada sus consejos como en el mensaje #69)?

No es que no haya leido el post pero me dejo algo confundido... sepan disculpar 

saludos! y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

Rectificás con los 4 schottky y le ponés un capacitor de 1000 uF por 35 V.

Luego te fijás cual método te gusta-sirve para cargarla y que arranque.

Le medís la tensión de salida , y le conectás el amplificador o lo que te guste .

saludos !


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rectificás con los 4 schottky y le ponés un capacitor de 1000 uF por 35 V.
> 
> Luego te fijás cual método te gusta-sirve para cargarla y que arranque.
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias *DOSMETROS* como tenia tantas dudas solo me limite a comprar los schottky (cada vez me sale mejor escribirlos bien ) si no me equiboco eran los 1n5822 (despues me di cuenta que vendian un puente integrado de 6A )

saludos!


----------



## leandro0012 (Dic 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , si , arranca por lo que consume la reactancia capacitiva , no disipa calor , ahora fijate si arranca con 0,47 uF
> 
> 
> Saludos !



Bueno en cuanto el valor me equivoqué, no era un capacitor de 1 µF, sino que era de 0.1µF 
lo que equivale a poner una resistencia de 53Ω, con la ventaja de que no hay disipación de calor ya que reacciona en oposición al cambio de voltaje.

La reactancia capacitiva se puede calcular con esta fórmula:
Xc=1/(2*π*f*C)

En donde f es la frecuencia en hertz y C es la capacidad en faradays.

Por lo tanto, suponiendo que la frecuencia es de 30kHz y el capacitor que utilizamos es de 0.1 µF, nos daría 53Ω ( 1/(2*π*30000*0.0000001) ).

Voy a probar con valores más bajos, luego comento los resultados.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

leandro0012 dijo:


> La reactancia capacitiva se puede calcular con esta fórmula:
> Xc=1/(2*π*f*C)
> 
> En donde f es la frecuencia en hertz y C es la capacidad en faradays.


 
Eso sería para onda senoidal . . .  para cuadrada vas a tener que leer un poco más


----------



## fernandob (Dic 22, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Hoy un amigo me recordo la existencia de estos trajos justo cuando le confece que me queria comprar un trafo de 12v @ 2A y me recomendo estos y justo encuentro este post asi que me va como anillo al dedo.
> 
> ...


 
fabricarlos ??? 
estas lejso de lo que es comercial, incluso para tu uso personal.
no vale la pena, solo comprar lso componentes te sale mas caro, y eso sin contar la caja y el impreso.

si me decis que queres aprender como funciona para armarte vos algo especial que no hay  pero sino ........es casi como .....querer armar un 555 con transistores, asi de rentable.


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 22, 2011)

Buenas!



fernandob dijo:


> fabricarlos ???
> estas lejso de lo que es comercial, incluso para tu uso personal.
> no vale la pena, solo comprar lso componentes te sale mas caro, y eso sin contar la caja y el impreso.
> 
> si me decis que queres aprender como funciona para armarte vos algo especial que no hay  pero sino ........es casi como .....querer armar un 555 con transistores, asi de rentable.



Estate tranquilo *Fernandob* solo me referia a la parte de rectificacion para poder utilizarla como una fuente de laboratorio no a "fabricarla integramente" todabia no estoy tan loco 

proximamente veo si consigo los componentes y les comento los avances

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 22, 2011)

hola, les hago una pregunta, a mi siempre me costo horrores entender esto de estos trafos autooscilantes y demas, si bien me paece maravilloso lo ingenioso por la poca cantida de componentes.
pero bueno, para un bobo como yo que sabe de digitales , me pueden decir , *es solo teoria, para entender esto* .
si el concepto esta bien :

este esquema lo que puse en circulo es para controlar los T . esos bobinados son "secundarios" que lo que haceen es entregar señal para el control de los T (circulos verdes) .......el transformador de tension real es el que esta en el circulo rojo ???? 



si yo saco todo lo de control como se ve en la figura siguiente y (leyendo lo que ponen ) primero rectifico el puente que me llegan 220v ca y lo filtro .
luego con un circuito aparte (en rojo ) , digamos un circuito con un pic o compuertas o lo que sea alimentado con baja tension manejo a los transistores para que conmuten alternadamente , como pongo en la figura siguiente .
andaria ????



supongamso que si, les vengo con otras preguntas a ver si comprendo :
el unico trafo que quedo que termina actuando como un transformador comun , con primario y secundario si o si debo conmutar esos transistores a alta frecuencia, creo que vi por ahi unos 20 o 30 Khz , calculo que ese trafo debe tener bien pocas vueltas , y por eso tiene que trabajar a alta frecuencia.
pero la relacion primario /secundario es la tipica que para uno comun , no ?? 

y ahora que pregunto eso , todo depende de el trafo ?? la Vsal. .. ?? 
o acaso en el circuito comercial, (minimo ) hay algun tipo de regulacion o estabilizacion para obtener lso 12v ??? 

el punto A con esos 2 capacitores pequeños , me lo pueden explicar ??? 

.
.

.
.
y otra pregunta mas (ya que estamos de abusadores ) :
les pongo esta figura o dibujo, que viene de la anterior 
supongamos que doy vuelta al trafo ese , el de la placa que compre como "trafo de dicroica comercial " asi que ahora los T . trabajan con baja tension y el control toma directo y exitan al trafo dado vuelta.
lo que obtengo es un elevador super simple ??? 

estarian estos T. con distintas caracteristicas, ya que manejarian mas corriente pero menos tension .
la frecuencia debe ser la misma.
y se supone obtengo ???? 
sigo sin entender ese C2 y C3 .....se que un trafo no puedo solo conmutarle una pata (hablo de la entrada) asi que calculo que hace una especie de divisor de tension , pero no se calcularlo ni lo entiendo mucho .


.
.

.y una ultima pregunta:
que pasa si me corro un poco con la frecuencia ??? mas bajo o mas alto ?? 
se que si me voy muy abajo ese trafo (el primario ) termina siendo un corto para los T.
y si me voy muy alto seguro el nucleo del trafo se me va de prestaciones (no transfiere la energia ) ..........me refiero , a que si juego con la frecuencia ya que uso un pic o un 555 o lo que sea.....que es lo que puedo llegar a optimizar ??? 

por que la tension de salida depende de la relacion de el trafo , no ?? (prim /sec) .

gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, les hago una pregunta, a mi siempre me costo horrores entender esto de estos trafos autooscilantes y demas, si bien me paece maravilloso lo ingenioso por la poca cantida de componentes.
> pero bueno, para un bobo como yo que sabe de digitales , me pueden decir , *es solo teoria, para entender esto* .
> si el concepto esta bien :
> 
> ...


 
Si , exactamente , pero en otros modelos tienen un único transformador con primario , secundario y dos arrollamientos para excitar las bases de los transistores , o como en éste caso :

Ver el archivo adjunto 16995





> si yo saco todo lo de control como se ve en la figura siguiente y (leyendo lo que ponen ) primero rectifico el puente que me llegan 220v ca y lo filtro .
> luego con un circuito aparte (en rojo ) , digamos un circuito con un pic o compuertas o lo que sea alimentado con baja tension manejo a los transistores para que conmuten alternadamente , como pongo en la figura siguiente .
> andaria ????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64762


 
Si , claro , sería lo mismo que las fuentes de PC 





> supongamso que si, les vengo con otras preguntas a ver si comprendo :
> 
> el unico trafo que quedo que termina actuando como un transformador comun , con primario y secundario si o si debo conmutar esos transistores a alta frecuencia, creo que vi por ahi unos 20 o 30 Khz , calculo que ese trafo debe tener bien pocas vueltas , y por eso tiene que trabajar a alta frecuencia.
> pero la relacion primario /secundario es la tipica que para uno comun , no ??


 
Si , deben funcionar a alta frecuencia y son como un transformador común , pero la relación de espiras te diría que no es lineal.




> y ahora que pregunto eso , todo depende de el trafo ?? la Vsal. .. ??
> o acaso en el circuito comercial, (minimo ) hay algun tipo de regulacion o estabilizacion para obtener lso 12v ???


 
En el caso de fuentes con consumo fijo como las dicroicas y los balastros para tubo , depende del transformador , espiras , potencia , frecuencia , etc.

En otras fuentes , como la que vos proponés , con la tensión de entrada y un voltaje de referencia se modifica el ancho de los pulsos y en consecuencia la tensión final.




> el punto A con esos 2 capacitores pequeños , me lo pueden explicar ???


.

Es el filtro de la fuente , y muy truchamente una fuente con punto medio , como lo que utiliza la parte positiva está balanceado con lo que utiliza la negativa (exactamente igual) , entonces funciona.

Justamente esas fuentes oscilan porque , o se satura el nucleo , o se acaba la corriente de esos capacitorcitos 
.

.
.


> y otra pregunta mas (ya que estamos de abusadores ) :
> les pongo esta figura o dibujo, que viene de la anterior
> supongamos que doy vuelta al trafo ese , el de la placa que compre como "trafo de dicroica comercial " asi que ahora los T . trabajan con baja tension y el control toma directo y exitan al trafo dado vuelta.
> lo que obtengo es un elevador super simple ???
> ...


 

Si , estarías elevando tensión 




> sigo sin entender ese C2 y C3 .....se que un trafo no puedo solo conmutarle una pata (hablo de la entrada) asi que calculo que hace una especie de divisor de tension , pero no se calcularlo ni lo entiendo mucho .


 
Eso ya está




> .
> .
> 
> .y una ultima pregunta:
> ...


 
Un poco podés jugar con la frecuencia , si bajás mucho o subís mucho , ya no funcionan

Ponete a jugar con las fuentes de PC viejitas AT , dale que se hacen cosas bonitas , o un ZVS con un transformador de PC dado vuelta como vos decís de elevador . . . salen con fritas .

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Dic 23, 2011)

mil gracias 2M , me confirmaste unas cuantas cosas, luego me voy a pasar este tema asi lo tengo en un archivo para cuando ande con tiempo de hacer algo .

las fuentes de PC son un lio, yo siempre estoy buscando cosas de minima expresion para no hacer placas complejas.
y como tengo algunos trafos de fuentes de pc queria ver al posibilidad de ellos, con este tema me aclaran muchas cosas.

te acordas que el otro dia les pregunte acerca de usarlos como audio ya que trabajan en Khz y tienen una relacion , en este caso uno los usaria como elevadores de potencia de audio, ya que ademas son gorditos.

decime si me equivoco en esto, para manejar el trafo "normalmente uno deberia usar algo asi :

la primer figura la logro con 4 transistores, o sino con 2 pero con trafo con punto medio...
sino ese esquema con los 2 capacitores que yo no entendia pero hacen o crean un valor de 1/2 vcc flotante o virtual .

ahora, lo de la figura 2 sirve ????? creo que asi no sirve, no ????


----------



## Chelogc (Dic 23, 2011)

Saludos colegas, yo ando buscando el circuito para focos halogenos de 6v, 20W. si tienen tal referencia, desde ya agradesco su atencion mil gracias y que Dios los bendiga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> te acordas que el otro dia les pregunte acerca de usarlos como audio ya que trabajan en Khz y tienen una relacion , en este caso uno los usaria como elevadores de potencia de audio, ya que ademas son gorditos.


 
Para audio solo los podrias usar para tweeters o para elevarle la tensión de salida a una alarma  , como transformador de salida , pero acordate que solo trabajan en alta frecuencia , o sea que elevar para un woofer , olvidate .

Si se pueden usar como aisladores en las audiorrítmicas ya que manejando señal y a alta impedancia pueden manejar unos 100 hz.





> decime si me equivoco en esto, para manejar el trafo "normalmente uno deberia usar algo asi :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64780
> la primer figura la logro con 4 transistores, o sino con 2 pero con trafo con punto medio...
> sino ese esquema con los 2 capacitores que yo no entendia pero hacen o crean un valor de 1/2 vcc flotante o virtual .
> ...


 
El primero si , va con un puente de 4 transistores , o es un push-pull con una fuente partida de verdad o esa truchita  , o con fuente simple y capacitor de salida para ailar la continua.

El segundo circuito sirve , o mejor ponele un NPN a masa 

Saludos !


----------



## leandro0012 (Dic 23, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso sería para onda senoidal . . .  para cuadrada vas a tener que leer un poco más



En eso estas en lo cierto, mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy limitados.
Entonces como es el tema para ondas cuadradas?

Gracias


----------



## leandro0012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dosmetros, entiendo que no hayas respondido a mi pregunta porque fue muy vaga y pregunté sin investigar sobre el tema. Por eso empezé a buscar en el foro y consulte esta página pero sigo sin encontrar una respuesta a la diferencia entre la reactancia capacitiva en una onda senoidal y una cuadrada. Agradecería si me podrías ayudar en este tema, ya que lo que me interesa es aprender.

Lo único que se me ocurre es a que como el cambio en una cuadrada es mas "brusco" eso puede influir en la oposición del capacitor hacia el cambio de tensión.

Muchas gracias y valoro todo su esfuerzo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2012)

Uy , mirá , justo hace unos dias Eduardo explicó algo que te viene como anillo al dedo , si vas considerando la carga y descarga del capacitor .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-12v-cc-red-220v-pulsante-69976/#post613999

Saludos !


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 18, 2012)

Hola, estuve viendo transformadores de dicroica (los normales, no electrónicos) y vi que son más baratos que los "comunes", mejor dicho, en algunos lugares se venden por ejemplo 12v@4A a X precio y 12v@50w para dicroica a un precio bastante menor, casi la mitad.
Quisiera saber si es que al ser de dicroica no respeta realmente el voltaje de salida y por ende cae a 10v por decir un número, o saber cuál es la verdad de la milanesa.
Gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

son muy buenos, es una cuestion de MASIVIDAD.
si vendes a lo pavote fabricas a lo pavote y vendes mas barato pr que hay competencia.
solo eso.
son una maza los de dicro electromec.
trabajan en las peores condiciones: en caja sin ventilacion y siempre con carga maxima.
si los usas para electronica se vana sentir de vacaciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, estuve viendo transformadores de dicroica (los normales, no electrónicos) y vi que son más baratos que los "comunes", mejor dicho, en algunos lugares se venden por ejemplo 12v@4A a X precio y 12v@50w para dicroica a un precio bastante menor, casi la mitad.
> Quisiera saber si es que al ser de dicroica no respeta realmente el voltaje de salida y por ende cae a 10v por decir un número, o saber cuál es la verdad de la milanesa.
> Gracias!



Esto ya lo aclaré en el otro tema sobre transformadores para dicroicas, los transformadores son bastante buenos, fueron pensados para funcionar a plena carga, durante muchísimo tiempo sin problemas.
Tienen el defecto que no siempre el hierro que emplean es el mejor y tienden a calentarse, pero sin consecuencias.
La tensión está especificada para salida a máxima potencia, si no fuera así la dicroica iluminaria amarillenta.


----------



## maezca (Feb 18, 2012)

Vin dijo:


> Sí, a ver, me parece que están bien, las encendemos bastante y no se ha ennegrecido nada.
> 
> Tome las fotos justo antes de ver tu post así que las dejo igual. Saludos



yo solamente en el livin de mi casa tengo 18 dicroicas cada una con 1 trafo + dos plafones enormes, que no se de cuantos watts son pero la lampara es como las de los reflectores.  
Aunque de las 18 hay 2 que se prenden con un boton,(las que usamos siempre) despues de las otras estan divididas en 3 series con un dimmer cada una. Aunque hay una serie que no funciona... 

es un derroche de tranformadores y electricidad. ademas nunca se usan..


----------



## leandro0012 (Abr 24, 2012)

Después de un tiempo probé la fuente con un led de 3 A, a los 5 minutos todo bien, después empezó a disminuir la potencia y a largar olor a quemado hasta que el MJE13005 se quemó y derritió una buena parte de la carcasa. Después reemplacé el mje y otra vez lo mismo, pero ahora además hace chispas entre las terminales. Que puede estar pasando?


----------



## andycitovera (May 21, 2012)

Hola Genios!!! volviendo al tema de transformadores dicroicos, como podría hacer para regular la intensidad luminica de una lampara halogena 12v 50w utilizando uno de estos transformadores???


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

Hola

en las ultimas vueltas del des secundario agregarles tap ejemplo 9, 10, 11, 12, tendrás distintas variaciones. No toque el circuito primario porque se puede quemar de nada, lo que yo te digo no es mucho lo que tienes que hacer si conseguir una llave de 4 posiciones 

Saludos


----------



## andycitovera (May 22, 2012)

Hola a todos! gracias por responder, ya hice eso zopilote pero no encontre lo que buscaba.. lo que quiero saber es si puedo agregarle alguna modificación  al circuito de la figura para poder regular la intensidad de luz con un potenciometro. 







P.D.: Es para la luz de un microscopio


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2012)

andycitovera dijo:
			
		

> Gracias SSTC!! crees que uno de estos circuitos de control que abundan en red servirían?? como este:
> 
> Gracias!!



Que gracioso señores *Lemur* y *DOSME*, no *andy* no se ve tienes que baja la foto y súbirla con el botón de adjunto de FORO para que quede acá "siempre se recomienda que subas la foto" y no que uses un link porque pasa esto, hay esta la FOTO.



Si bien la idea esta buena eso es un triac para 120V y unos 500mA lo que habría que mejorarlo para 12Volts 5A

saludo a todos


----------



## Nilfred (May 22, 2012)

Comprate el dimerizable y un dimmer.


----------



## leandro0012 (May 23, 2012)

Según entendí sobre lo que dijeron fernando y 2M es que para variar la tension hay que modificar el trafo, hay alguna forma de hacerlo modificando sólo la parte de control?
Porque necesitaría regularla a 5v y si lo hago con reguladores por resistencia como los LM350, se pierde mucho en calor y se calientan los transistores de la fuente. 
La otra que pensé es en hacerme el regulador con agun integrado que use PWM como el LM2576, que sería mas eficiente?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

Son circuitos autooscilantes . . .  u oscilan o no , no podés "molestarlos".

Una solución es uno dimmerizable y un dimmer antes.

Otra es rebobinarlos que no es tan dificil, te haces un dibujito prolijo , lo hervís lo desarmás , le contás las vueltas , lo calculás , lo rebobinás.

Otra es usar una fuente de PC que en 5 V te va a dar bien.

Otra es : http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/fuente-cargador-de-5v


----------



## leandro0012 (May 23, 2012)

Bueno al final me decidí por comprar por ebay con free shipping directamente la fuente, me termina saliendo menos y es más compacta. Si a alguien le interesa dejo el link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-5A-DC-Un...284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0a6d69ac

Lo de rebobinar el trafo no parece tan dificil pero bueno, soy un desastre a la hora de bobinar 

Muchas gracias por el tiempo y las respuestas!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2012)

hola, les hago una consulta (igual yo lo probare en estos dias) .......aclaro que de fuentes switching ni idea.


el circuito de un trafo dicro comercial en lo que se refiere a relacion entrada /salida como es la cosa??? 

supongamso un trafo dicro ELECTRONICO comun que compro en argentina (220vca) , 
si en la entrada le bajo un 10 % a la salida me baja el 10 % ??
si en la entrada le meto 110vca seno en la salida tengo la mitad ??
o trata de mantener la salida constante ?? 
fuerzo en algo al circuito si le bajo la tension ??? 

a mi "me da la impresion "  de que no ya que sino no seria dimerizable, ademas no veo algun valor de referencia que obligue a la salida a mantenerse........
pero bueno, no se .



andycitovera dijo:


> Hola a todos! gracias por responder, ya hice eso zopilote pero no encontre lo que buscaba.. lo que quiero saber es si puedo agregarle alguna modificación  al circuito de la figura para poder regular la intensidad de luz con un potenciometro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si veo este circuito tengo un oscilador , nada mas ....... y todo depende de el trafito .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2012)

Son autooscilantes , no están regulados , los unicos que te garantizan que a 110 V den la mitad son los DIMERIZABLES , los comunes quizás podrían quemarse.

Necesitan de algo de carga para arrancar , una vez rectificados (díodos rápidos) y filtrados , la tensión anda por los 22 - 24 V dc.

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son autooscilantes , no están regulados , los unicos que te garantizan que a 110 V den la mitad son los DIMERIZABLES , los comunes quizás podrían quemarse.
> 
> Necesitan de algo de carga para arrancar , una vez rectificados (díodos rápidos) y filtrados , la tensión anda por los 22 - 24 V dc.
> 
> Saludos !




Según la lógica del devanado la tensión no baja si la del primario baja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son autooscilantes , no están regulados , los unicos que te garantizan que a 110 V den la mitad son los DIMERIZABLES , los comunes quizás podrían quemarse.
> 
> Necesitan de algo de carga para arrancar , una vez rectificados (díodos rápidos) y filtrados , la tensión anda por los 22 - 24 V dc.
> 
> Saludos !



por que te parece que se quemarian con BT ??? 

en donde 22 a 24 v ?? 
en el secundario hay 12.



SSTC dijo:


> Según la lógica del devanado la tensión no baja si la del primario baja



no entiendo de que logica hablas ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2012)

Si , rectificado onda completa y sin carga tiran alrededor de 22 - 24 Vdc (yo lo medí en varios modelos-marcas)

Creo que si la tensión primaria baja , la secundaria también lo hace ya que no son regulados , y en los no dimmerizables supongo que el problema ha de ser mas un problema de potencia , la lámpara apenas encendida tiene resistencia más baja . . .


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2012)

hay algo que estamos sin comprendernos:

el puente de el circuito esta rectificando los 220v .ahi tenes unos 300 V ?? 

y de el lado de el secundario son pulsos de alta frecuencia, con el tester no podes medir correctamente .
si la lampara prende bien es que tenes 12v eficaces, con  la forma que quieras pero eso tenes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Si Fer , en teoría es una onda cuadrada , 12 V para arriba y 12 V para abajo , eso en teoría , rectificado y filtrado debería dar 12 V- 0,6 V-de-2-díodos-rápidos = 11,7 V

Por eso puse =



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , rectificado onda completa y sin carga tiran alrededor de 22 - 24 Vdc (*yo lo medí en varios modelos-marcas*)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2012)

DOSME supongamos que bobinas 2 bobinas y las unis en un extremos con tap central (o sea 2 bobinas) podes hacer que trabaje con 2 diodos eso no lo probee que opinas??? 

Si en teoria la tension es de 12 pero como es un inductor y mas excitado directamente con 2 transistores va a estar dificil que se mantenga lo pulso van como trompáda para 24 y si tenes un tester analogico medio malito 30Vpp sonaste  

esa palabra no se bien que dice


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2012)

Para hacer una fuente doble funcionaría


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2012)

hola referente a la pregunta que  hice antes realice una prueba sencilla, que me da algo de incertidumbre:

(adjunto datos) .

NOTAS:  
cuanto mayor es la Rs la lampara se atenua mas, asi que el resultado final si se cumple , a menor tension en la entrada menor en la salida.

pero me extraño el resultado de multiplicar la corriente medida por 220v .me da 30 w y la lampara es de 50w .......
si bien el tester no puede medir a la salida de el trafo electronico (un RIO dimmable) pero en la entrada no deberia tener problemas.......creo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2012)

Ojo que la potencia declarada suele ser la secundaria , la primaria , obvio es mayor.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 11, 2012)

¿Dice cual es el factor de potencia? Seguro no es 1.
30 W ÷ 0.6 PF = 50 W
Si tenes el medidor que gira, tenes 20 W gratis.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2012)

un coseno fi bajo me genera una corriente mayor a la esperada

50 W = 220v * 0,22 Amper * 1  = 220v * 0,38 amp. * 0,6

para mi la cosa debe andar por error en la medicion por el instrumento ya que la corriente en al entrada NO es seno. por algun motivo lo que ocurre en la salida afecta a la entrada (swuitcheo de alta frecuencia) .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 12, 2012)

En teoría  funciona, pero en la practica  pasa lo mismo como que si tuviera un diodo hace eso pulsos intermitentes, pero de que se puede llagar a 50V 1Amprer te lo garantizo 

Si te fijas bien lo único que hice fue lo mismo de siempre solo que duplique las etapas secundarias no se porque no pueden andar con un diodo, algo en la etapa primaria tiene que frenar y arrancar la fuente no sé estaría para averiguar el problema

*para lo que quieren mas potencias saquéele 10Vueltas al primario eso si guarda con las vueltas en el secundario y usen disipador chicos de 3x4 3mm no mas 

​


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2012)

hola gente , les hago ua consulta, por lo que re-lei la salida de el trafo este es unos 50 Khz de cuadrada que es moduladoa por la seno de 50 HZ .
pues bien, no se si alguno tiene /maneja simulador u ORC .
estaria lindo que pongan las graficas, para mi una grafica siempre dice mas que mil palabras.

luego quisiera hacer un aporte para quien quiera trabajar con estos bichos, no se si notaron unas pruebitas que hice mas atras  (respuesta 139)  dichas pruebas si las miran con amor veran que nos dicen algo:
sabemos que estos trafos se queman facil, un simple corto y fueron , por que los T. vuelan.
PERO  de pruebas anteriores mas estas vemos que el consumo normal es de 200mA asi que un fusible de 500mA protegeria, pero sabemos que el transistor suele volar antes.
pero , de nuevo de las pruebas que hice se ve que una R . asociada a un fusible en serie nos permite limitar la corriente de corto , el fusible actua al instante y los T no se queman.

ahora de nuevo, si alguien puede poner las formas de onda, yo busque en imagenes en la web y no encontre.
ademas otra pregunta de ignorante:
si rectifico con diodos comunes que les pasa a estos diodos en alta frecuencia ?? 
que hacen ??
digamos los 1n4007 ....... no son rapidos, lo se , pero cual es el efecto ??
no conducen y listo ?? 
dejan solo pasar parte de la señal ?? actuan como atenuadores ??? 
que les pasa ??? .


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 19, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si rectifico con diodos comunes que les pasa a estos diodos en alta frecuencia ??


Quedan conduciendo un rato cuando deberían no hacerlo, si la frecuencia es muy alta conducen siempre y para cualquier lado.

Te hice un gráfico de como entiendo la forma de onda en mi cabeza:

Bueno en mi cabeza se ve incluso mejor 
Pero la idea es la siguiente:
Si tenes una tensión constante, la corriente asciende en una pendiente recta hasta saturar el núcleo.
Si tenes poca tensión, tardas mas tiempo en saturar el núcleo y viceversa. Por eso es que solito se va formando una modulación de ancho de pulso. En el centro la frecuencia es mas alta y en los bordes mas baja.
Además, mientras la tensión sube la pendiente de corriente no es recta, hace una curva y cuando va bajando la tensión, la corriente hace otra curva.
Osea que tranquilamente podes identificar a la salida, a que tramo de la curva de entrada pertenece cada pulso.
En mi gráfico no hice los pulsos negativos a los efectos que se entienda la relación.
De todas formas, no es ni a palos, lo que entra ni lo que sale  Al llevar el núcleo a la saturación se descontrola todo.


----------



## leandro0012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Aporto una foto del trafo de la última fuente de estas que compre. En mi caso le saqué un par de vueltas al secundario para llegar a los 5v. 
-------------------
Otra cosa, si yo consigo por ejemplo llegar a la frequencia del trafo con un 555, y lo conecto al revés, lo puedo usar para hacer un elevador de voltaje?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2012)

si, fijate que mas atras pregunte eso y varias dudas mas y si, buscalo .
justo esas cosas:
hacer el oscilador mas "digital" y asi mas clasico y manejable.
y tambien lo de hacer el asunto al revez.
buscalo mas atras.

pero OJO !!
podras obtener , por decir un clasico 220v .......pero no 50 HZ 
si usas ese trafo tendras que trabajar con frecuencias altas.
salvo que hagas lo de la portadora de 50 y dentro la de alta frecuencia y luego filtrar laa de alta.


----------



## leandro0012 (Jun 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si, fijate que mas atras pregunte eso y varias dudas mas y si, buscalo .
> justo esas cosas:
> hacer el oscilador mas "digital" y asi mas clasico y manejable.
> y tambien lo de hacer el asunto al revez.
> ...



Sí, me volvi a fijar y lo habías discutido con 2M, la idea es usarlo para algo simple como elevar por ejemplo de 6v a 18v (agregandole algunas vueltas al secundario). Como inversor para 220v no lo veo muy estable. Voy a ver si en la semana puedo hacerlo y posteo los resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2012)

leandro0012 dijo:


> Otra cosa, si yo consigo por ejemplo llegar a la frequencia del trafo con un 555, y lo conecto al revés, lo puedo usar para hacer un elevador de voltaje?



No te lo recomindo ademas tendras mucha perdida y consiguiras unos 40Watts max  pero puedes investigar


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2012)

leandro0012 dijo:


> Sí, me volvi a fijar y lo habías discutido con 2M, la idea es usarlo para algo simple como elevar por ejemplo de 6v a 18v (agregandole algunas vueltas al secundario). Como inversor para 220v no lo veo muy estable. Voy a ver si en la semana puedo hacerlo y posteo los resultados.
> 
> Saludos!


mira, yo casi que lo veo tan estable como lo que es, por que si asi es un trafo de 220v a 12v (eficaz) ..........y es estable.
no vveo por que no haciendo las modificaciones de el caso va a ser inestable hacerlo al revez.

hay dando vueltas por ahi montones de inverters......la diferencia es el trafo (que se relaciona con la frecuencia de trabajo )

yo si estuviese en ese tema lo haria, ahora entre mi trabajo y la lucha por escapar de el mismo (trabajo) y hacerme tiempo para salvar el mundo (rascarme el higo)  no me queda tiempo .


----------



## LUMINARIAS (Dic 23, 2012)

santiago61 dijo:


> la fuente es de 12V-60W...esta es la configuracion que utilize...



hola me gustaria saber si esta configuracion te funciono ?
porque yo utilizo una paresida solo que cambio los cuatro capa electroliticos por uno solo de 1000uf 50v y el condensador de poliester de 100nf se lo pongo despues de los diodos rapidos y funciono pero al cabo de 1 o 2 minutos la tencion se cae.
de la forma que pone usted en el diagrama no me funcion porque genera un parpadeo variacion en la tension .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 23, 2012)

LUMINARIAS dijo:


> cambie los cuatro capa electroliticos por uno solo de 1000uf 50v y el condensador de poliester de 100nf se lo pongo despues de los diodos rapidos y funciono pero al cabo de 1 o 2 minutos la tencion se cae.
> de la forma que pone usted en el diagrama no me funcion porque genera un parpadeo variacion en la tension .



Si subes *un croquis, diagrama o mini-dibujo* te podre ayudar mejor o *acarrea el enlace del tema que mencionas* porque no se donde dice eso, son 8 paginas 

saludo y espero tu respuesta aunque me parece que se que te esta pasando...


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 27, 2012)

Hola a todos! 
Muy interesante el post, a tal punto, que me decidí a conseguir un trafo electrónico de estos que se mencionan y le realicé las modificaciones necesarias para obtener en la salida 18Vcc y alimentar así un amplificador de audio que ya tenía armado con un TDA2050. Funciona todo muy bien afortunadamente y sin ruidos.
Lo que ahora me gustaría saber, es si el uso de este tipo de fuentes acarrea algún tipo de riesgo eléctrico, por supuesto que suponiendo una falla grave en alguno de sus componentes, ya que no me gustaría exponerme a una descarga o destruír altavoces, etc.
En ese caso: que protecciones de seguridad harían falta?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## LUMINARIAS (Dic 31, 2012)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Muy interesante el post, a tal punto, que me decidí a conseguir un trafo electrónico de estos que se mencionan y le realicé las modificaciones necesarias para obtener en la salida 18Vcc y alimentar así un amplificador de audio que ya tenía armado con un TDA2050. Funciona todo muy bien afortunadamente y sin ruidos.
> Lo que ahora me gustaría saber, es si el uso de este tipo de fuentes acarrea algún tipo de riesgo eléctrico, por supuesto que suponiendo una falla grave en alguno de sus componentes, ya que no me gustaría exponerme a una descarga o destruír altavoces, etc.
> En ese caso: que protecciones de seguridad harían falta?
> Muchas gracias!



hola lucho 
mira por lo que eh podido ver no tienen riesgo electrico porque el trafito que tienen de salida de 12vda esta separado el primario del secundario, te subo algunas fotos .

lo que si  me gustaria ver algun diagrama de lo que hiciste y si tenes forma de sacarle fotos mucho mejor, para contribuir al conosimiento empirico de todos.

saludos luminarias


----------



## federikomdq (Jun 10, 2013)

Es muy interesante este hilo, en particular por la "abundancia" de estas fuentes en el mercado, si bien por deal extreme se pueden conseguir fuentes swicheadas a precios bajos sin pagar el envio, la demora en la entrega es larga e imprevisible, complicandonos la vida sin necesidad. Los pcb de estas fuentecitas son muy chiquitos, quiza para abaratar los costos hasta el ultimo centavo... (cosas de chinos), se complica colocar el capacitor de filtrado (de AC) a la salida del puente rectificador, por el poco espacio. Me parece muy buena idea colocarlo. No quiero modificar las fuentes en si mismas, para que se puedan reemplazar en segundos, y por simple electricista aficionado sin idea de electronica. La idea sería colocar otro puente de diodos (quizá diodos 1N4007 o similares) con el capacitor de filtro de 25uf o 47uf (350 o 400v) a la entrada de la fuente, en el gabinete donde estaria colocada la fuentecita, para no modificarla, lo mismo con el puente rectificador de alta frecuencia, capacitores a la salida de la misma y fusible. Se que es agregar componentes innecesarios, pero sólo 4 diodos, no suben significativamente el costo, y permiten que cualquiera pueda reemplazar la fuente quemada sin tener idea de de electrónica, y mejor aun, consiguiendo cualquier transformador electronico para dicroicas que vendan por ahi. ¿Cómo lo ven? ¿Se me escapó algo? Gracias por los posibles retos o sugerencias...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 10, 2013)

LUMINARIAS dijo:


> lo que si  me gustaria ver algun diagrama de lo que hiciste y si tenes forma de sacarle fotos mucho mejor, para contribuir al conosimiento empirico de todos.
> 
> saludos luminarias



Solo busca en el  FORO el PCB del TDA2050 y le colocas esa fuente con cuatros diodos o rebobinar el secundario para que tengas Tap central y mas tension de salida 15+15 el capacitor de filtrado puede ser de 470µF 

te dejo una pregunta podrías medir en mm las superficies de este núcleo. Gracias de ante mano un saludo.

es el tercero


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2013)

los diodos rectificadores deben ser rapidos,los comunes se ponen en corto ¡¡¡¡
también se puede usar esos de fuente de pc ,pero ojo ¡¡
si le haces un puente diodos dobla la tensión ,asi la rectificación debe ser simple


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 28, 2013)

como le saco mas corriente le puse un capa de 100nf en la alterna  y es como que le falta si le pongo uno de 470nf sacara mas corriente , saludos





Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) 100nF como carga me parece mucho.
> 2) Yo agregaría 2 cerámicos de 100nF a la salida del puente rectificador en paralelo con los electrolíticos.
> 3) El esquema esta bien.
> 4) Si no explota no es divertido.


  por 100nf te parece poco?


----------



## leandro0012 (Jul 30, 2013)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> como le saco mas corriente le puse un capa de 100nf en la alterna  y es como que le falta si le pongo uno de 470nf sacara mas corriente , saludos



No te recomiendo ponerle más de 100nf a la salida de alterna, ya me pasó que quemé una  de estas fuentes por ponerle un poco más de 220nf


----------



## DJMota (Jul 30, 2013)

Antes alguien comentaba lo de invertir el transformador...
¿Se queman los transistores si invierto el transformador de salida?
En caso negativo, ¿funcionaría igual aunque tuviese esas pocas espiras de primario?
La idea es utilizar el circuito para sacar alta tensión.
¿Por curiosidad alguien ha probado esto?
Saludos.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 31, 2013)

si le he puesto mas de 100nf y exploto la fuente, pero no logro sacarle mas de 0.7 amper estables rectifico con 1n5822 onda completa  y luego uso un lm317 funciona bien pero necesito 1,5 amper 12 volt, saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 31, 2013)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> necesito ... 12 volt


Si está fácil agregale una vuelta mas al secundario, como viene apenas llega a 11.algo V.
Si está difícil agregarle una vuelta al secundario: comprá otra marca, me gustan las que vienen con el toroide y el cable común bobinado encima.


----------



## leandro0012 (Ago 1, 2013)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> si le he puesto mas de 100nf y exploto la fuente, pero no logro sacarle mas de 0.7 amper estables rectifico con 1n5822 onda completa  y luego uso un lm317 funciona bien pero necesito 1,5 amper 12 volt, saludos



Que raro yo le pude sacar hasta 2 amper, tenes conectado algun capacitor luego del puente? qué estas intentando alimentar? Quizas venga por ahi el tema, igual no se mucho del funcionamiento de estas fuentes asi que no quiero decir pavadas. 

Saludos!


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 2, 2013)

si rectifique y le puse 2 capas de 220  uf  y luego un lm 317 funciona pero entrega poca corriente, otro tema los cortos en esta conexión los soporta el lm no me pondrá en corto la fuente,  no es conveniente unir las masas, si le pongo un capa uniendo la masa del primario con la del secundario andaría mejor, como tienen las fuentes switching, saludos


----------



## leandro0012 (Ago 2, 2013)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> si rectifique y le puse 2 capas de 220  uf  y luego un lm 317 funciona pero entrega poca corriente, otro tema los cortos en esta conexión los soporta el lm no me pondrá en corto la fuente,  no es conveniente unir las masas, si le pongo un capa uniendo la masa del primario con la del secundario andaría mejor, como tienen las fuentes switching, saludos



No tengo mucha idea pero te puedo decir por mi experiencia que si se pone en corto la fuente se queman los dos transistores (mje13005). Sobre el LM317 encontre un tema en el foro donde dice que se la bancan perfectamente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proteccion-cortocircuito-lm317t-8859/#post42792

sobre las masas me mataste, apenas sé algo de electronica, espero que te ayuden algunos de los excelentes electrónicos que hay en el foro


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Ago 2, 2013)

voy a seguir haciendo pruebas , saludos


----------



## Medicina2004 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola! Amigos, por lo que pude leer acá, con un multimetro no se puede medir el voltaje de salida de un trafo de estos ya que la salida es de alta frecuencia y es onda cuadrada. Verdad?... Por lo tanto para conocer el voltaje habría que usar un osciloscopio, verdad?
Si en vacío intentó medir la salida me da 2,5 v. Si le conecto la dicroica de 50w y mido me da 9v. Eso es porque a mayor carga menor frecuencia de salida? Y mi multimetro se acerca al valor real?... No tendría que llegar a 12 v?  O sigue siendo un error de medición por la alta frecuencia?...caída de voltaje no tendría que ser porque es una lampara acorde al transformador.
Debido a la frecuencia es que el consumo medido con la pinza amperometrica no es correcto?

Todo esto comenzó porque compre una lámpara LED que dice que se puede conectar a 12 continuos o alternos y me pareció raro. Entonces antes de conectarlo quise asegurarme que el trafo tiraba 12v. Pero claro no pude. 
Me animé y la conecte y la lámpara funciona correctamente tanto en 12 alternos como continuos.
Esta lámpara LED tiene un consumo de 7w y el trafo es para lámparas halogenas de 60w. Por lo tanto se me ocurrió que quizás podría conectar a un mismo trafo varias lámparas LED de 7w en paralelo sin pasar de 60w.  Se podría hacer? ....si fuese una fuente común se que si podría, pero como es una fuente especial y seguramente la lámpara LED tiene algún circuito para que funcione con alterna y continúa prefiero preguntar antes de quemar algo.
Muchas gracias y perdón por tantas preguntas!!!


----------



## fvergniaud (Nov 15, 2013)

Tengo bastante experiencia utilizando esos trafor electronicos,

1-a la salida hay que poner una resistencia ( 220 - 470 ohns ) para que tengan carga sino no oscila, tambien le podes poner un cap ceramico, pero como la frecuencia entre los de distinta marca inclusibe de la misma es cualquier cosa, es dificil calcularlos.
2-Despues puente de diodos Schottky, ( ultrarapidos ) yo usos los tipicos de PC de 6 amper.
3-Capacitor de 10uf y .1uf para eliminar riple 


de ahi si queres pone regulador o no depende de los que uses.

Yo alimento unos motores que consumen 4A y andan perfecto.
Inclusive si te fijas el secundario es solamente una bobina de aprox 1 vuelta por volt de salida si lo desoldas y la reducis ( 1.4142 vueltas ) podes compensar lo que te aumenta el puente.

Tambien le podes duplicar el bobinado, reemplazanzo el alambre y te queda con punto medio y te ahoras dos diodos.

Son muy versatiles y la verdad aunque es un circuito de porqueria, andan bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2013)

fvergniaud dijo:


> Tengo bastante experiencia utilizando esos trafor electronicos,
> 
> 1-a la salida hay que poner una resistencia ( 220 - 470 ohns ) para que tengan carga sino no oscila, tambien le podes poner un cap ceramico, pero como la frecuencia entre los de distinta marca inclusibe de la misma es cualquier cosa, es dificil calcularlos.
> 2-Despues puente de diodos Schottky, ( ultrarapidos ) yo usos los tipicos de PC de 6 amper.
> 3-Capacitor de 10uf y .1uf para eliminar riple de ahi si queres pone regulador o no depende de los que uses.


 
Bién 



> Yo alimento unos motores que consumen 4A y andan perfecto.
> Inclusive si te fijas el secundario es solamente una bobina de aprox 1 vuelta por volt de salida si lo desoldas y la reducis ( 1.4142 vueltas ) podes compensar lo que te aumenta el puente.


 
En onda cuadrada no  es 1,4142 (√2) 



> Tambien le podes duplicar el bobinado, reemplazanzo el alambre y te queda con punto medio y te ahoras dos diodos.
> 
> Son muy versatiles y la verdad aunque es un circuito de porqueria, andan bien.


 

O hacer una fuente doble 
Inmejorable


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Nov 19, 2013)

voy a probar hacer una fuente de 2 amper


----------



## fvergniaud (Nov 26, 2013)

En onda cuadrada no  es 1,4142 (√2) 

Es verdad se me paso


----------



## mts204 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola a todos, estoy con una fuente de estas y el problema que tengo es que luego de 1 o 2 minutos funcionando se apaga y no va mas, podra ser el diac? por donde me sugieren revisar... Muchas gracias, cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2014)

No , el diac es solo para el arranque.

Con que y como la tenes funcionando ?


----------



## mts204 (Mar 31, 2014)

es una iluminación, tiene 3 dicroicas de 12v en paralelo. Quizá sea ridículo, pero lo que hago es tocar el circuito y luego lo conecto y sale andando, mientras no lo toco lo conecto y desconecto pero no anda más.. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2014)

falsos contacto, por los detalles de lo que comentas es eso un punto en la soldadura

saludo


----------



## mts204 (Abr 1, 2014)

Sí eso pensé en un momento así que revise y reforcé varias soldaduras... Con lo de "tocar" me refiero del lado de la soldadura con un dedo  es ridículo no? Me recomiendan que siga buscando falso contacto? Si Los mje fallasen directamente no andaría?.. Gracias!


----------



## Tachenk (Abr 1, 2014)

Sin saber los datos del trafo  y las dicroicas.. (no lo pones) ¿No son muchas dicroicas...?
Yo tengo algunas de ellas y sin superas su potencia se apagan, hasta que se enfrían, deben llevar un termistor o algo similar..


----------



## mts204 (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola Tachenk gracias por tu respuesta, no tengo muchos datos, es una iluminación china, que comenzó a fallar, tengo 2 de ellas, una funciona perfecto y la otra tiene el problema que comento. Son 3 dicroicas de 20w cada una y la fuente dice entregar 60w, de todas maneras la tengo desarmada funcionando con 1 sola dicroica y el problema es el mismo..

Que dato sería relevante aportar sobre el circuito? sin gran analisis el circuito es como el de los circuitos que estan posteados en este thread con los mje13005

Gracias, saludos!

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 1, 2014)

Si el circuito es perfecto, tampoco oscila ¿Justo te tocó uno perfecto? 
Una fuente de esas, nueva, te sale 60 ARS. No me parece que valga la pena revisarla mas de una hora.
Si con una dicroica funcionara, te iba a sugerir ponerle dicroicas de LEDs.


----------



## mts204 (Abr 1, 2014)

Nilfred, me refiero a que una de los artefactos funciona bien con las 3 dicroicas etc etc.. el otro artefacto, que tambien tiene 3 dicroicas tiene este problema, lo consulto porque no es un circuito complicado como para revisarlo y segundo (y mas importante) el artefacto es bien delgado, no tiene mas de 2cm de espesor, por lo que las fuentes que consegui en el mercado no entran en el espacio disponible.

Gracias igual. 

Alguna otra sugerencia?.

Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 1, 2014)

Fotos de los 2 lados del circuito, y algún zoom a algo que te parezca relevante.
Si vas a sacar las fotos con un celular, dejá nomas no subas nada.


----------



## mts204 (Abr 1, 2014)

jajaja ok, Llego a casa y mando fotos. Gracias


----------



## mts204 (Abr 2, 2014)

Nilfred, aca están las imágenes, espero que puedan ayudarme.

No las saque con el celular, las saque con el iPhone 

Muchisimas gracias. Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 3, 2014)

Nada que me llame la atención.
Aparentemente el tamaño es bastante grande, tranquilamente podes reemplazarla por una nueva.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2014)

esa es la de 210 wat ¡¡¡ tiene el nucleo grande dos conectores, es para dos dicros''


----------



## mts204 (Abr 5, 2014)

Nilfred, si busque comprar una nueva fuente pero no encontre ninguna que entre en el espacio disponible...
el-rey-julien, esta fuente esta andando con 3 dicroicas, igualemente ahora que la desarme solo tengo 1 conectada...

Alguna idea? parece simple el circuito no deberia ser complicado encontrar la falla...

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 5, 2014)

Esa fuente es demasiado simple y demasiado barata como para que alguien le dedique tiempo para encontrar una falla.
El tamaño es gigante, comparala con otras fuentes de este hilo, lo que te ofrecieron debe ser otra cosa.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Abr 6, 2014)

cámbiale los transistores


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 6, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> Esa fuente es demasiado simple y demasiado barata como para que alguien le dedique tiempo para encontrar una falla.
> El tamaño es gigante, comparala con otras fuentes de este hilo, lo que te ofrecieron debe ser otra cosa.



muy por el contrario es muy simple, chica y barata. Por lo que arreglarla no es ni caro ni difícil solo que no estas prestando atención o estas preguntando mucho y de actuar nada


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 6, 2014)

La verdad que estoy empacado en que compre otra, pero si quiere revisarla no es mi problema:
Todas las resistencias deben coincidir con su valor nominal.
Los diodos deben conducir en un solo sentido.
El fusible tiene que estar en corto.



Y hasta acá llegué


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 10, 2014)

Subí las dimensiones de un trafo dicro estándar _en otro post_:
Ver el archivo adjunto 108378
Ver el archivo adjunto 108379
Ver el archivo adjunto 108380


----------



## peperc (Jun 11, 2019)

SSTC dijo:


> Leí las 5 paginas del post este y comento mis experiencias con este transformador conmutado el cual lleva una mini toroide...
> 
> ​
> ...En fin, la frecuencia en la bobina secundaria de 11N (vueltas) es de 26Khz a 35Khz cuando comienza a subir la carga por lo que un solo diodo rápido hace el trabajo de 4 diodos o sea un diodo y un capacitor de 1000μF 25V es suficiente para estas fuentes.



hola , les puedo hacer unas consultas ?
leo que colocan capacitores de filtrado de 100 uF o de 1000 uF 
mi duda es la siguiente: 
no se supone que si es alta frecuencia deberia de poder obtener un filtrado muy bueno con capacitores de valores muchisimo mas chicos ?
ya que al ser alta frecuencia el capacitor se "recarga " muchisimas mas veces ?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Rectificás con los 4 schottky y le ponés un capacitor de 1000 uF por 35 V.
> 
> Luego te fijás cual método te gusta-sirve para cargarla y que arranque.
> 
> ...



eso no entiendo ( estoy leyendo de a poco ) .
siempre lei que el tema de filtrado tenia relacion con el tiempo muerto, en caso de 50 hz el tiempo que cae la senoide  hasta que vuelve a subir, si mido entre pico y pico es 1/100 segundos .
ahora si la frecuencia es mucho mayor, ese tiempo se acorta muchisimo, entonces no deberia de poder filtrar super bien con capacitores mucho mas chicos ??


----------

